# Israel's war crimes



## Ecocertifmrl (Jul 12, 2018)

Here you can link (a very personal request, but please quote or write on your post something about the matter because let's face it, one rarely clicks on random links. Conversation is encouraged - link war is discouraged) old and especially current war crimes of Israel are welcome to be reported and discussed.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 12, 2018)

Here is one that is never discussed. Between 1947 and 1949, Israel took control of 78% of Palestine by force. It is illegal to acquire territory by the threat or use if force. This concept was include in the UN Charter in 1945.

I have seen no documents showing where Israel acquired legal title and sovereignty over that land.


----------



## Ecocertifmrl (Jul 12, 2018)

To clarify here is a long list of war crimes. For many of us even common sense is enough to recognize a war crime but for those confused:

United Nations Office on Genocide Prevention and the Responsibility to Protect

And when it comes to current war crimes of Israel, here's something for those who aren't yet capable of recognizing right from wrong. I hope I'm not too patronizing.



> Wilfully causing great suffering, or serious injury to body or health;
> Extensive destruction and appropriation of property, not justified by military necessity and carried out unlawfully and wantonly;





> Intentionally directing attacks against the civilian population as such or against individual civilians not taking direct part in hostilities;





> The transfer, directly or indirectly, by the Occupying Power of parts of its own civilian population into the territory it occupies, or the deportation or transfer of all or parts of the population of the occupied territory within or outside this territory;


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jul 26, 2018)

P F Tinmore said:


> Here is one that is never discussed. Between 1947 and 1949, Israel took control of 78% of Palestine by force. It is illegal to acquire territory by the threat or use if force. This concept was include in the UN Charter in 1945.
> 
> I have seen no documents showing where Israel acquired legal title and sovereignty over that land.



You’re right..,, The Israelis forced the British Mandate and they forced the U.N. to create and acknowledge the Jewish State on May 14, 1948.


----------



## Hollie (Jul 26, 2018)

P F Tinmore said:


> Here is one that is never discussed. Between 1947 and 1949, Israel took control of 78% of Palestine by force. It is illegal to acquire territory by the threat or use if force. This concept was include in the UN Charter in 1945.
> 
> I have seen no documents showing where Israel acquired legal title and sovereignty over that land.



Actually, that’s been discussed many times in many differentl threads.


----------



## Hollie (Jul 26, 2018)

Ecocertifmrl said:


> To clarify here is a long list of war crimes. For many of us even common sense is enough to recognize a war crime but for those confused:
> 
> United Nations Office on Genocide Prevention and the Responsibility to Protect
> 
> ...



You should email those snippets of cut and paste to the UN to advise of the behaviors perpetrated by the two, competing franchises of
_Islamic Terrorism Intl.. Inc. _


----------



## fncceo (Jul 26, 2018)

Ecocertifmrl said:


> Here you can link (a very personal request, but please quote or write on your post something about the matter because let's face it, one rarely clicks on random links. Conversation is encouraged - link war is discouraged) old and especially current war crimes of Israel are welcome to be reported and discussed.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jul 26, 2018)

Ecocertifmrl said:


> To clarify here is a long list of war crimes. For many of us even common sense is enough to recognize a war crime but for those confused:
> 
> United Nations Office on Genocide Prevention and the Responsibility to Protect
> 
> ...





Ecocertifmrl said:


> To clarify here is a long list of war crimes. For many of us even common sense is enough to recognize a war crime but for those confused:
> 
> United Nations Office on Genocide Prevention and the Responsibility to Protect
> 
> ...



Yawn..,,  Too bad the U.N. didn’t feel that way in 1967 after Nasser closed the International Waters of the Stray of Tiran Israel
Was deprived of their rights to use it and the U.N “ peacekeeping force” deliberately leaving the area knowing what was going to happen.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jul 26, 2018)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> You’re right..,, The Israelis forced the British Mandate and they forced the U.N. to create and acknowledge the Jewish State on May 14, 1948.


Actually it was the zionist jews who forced the issue.  ...


----------



## member (Jul 26, 2018)

Ecocertifmrl said:


> Here you can link (a very personal request, but please quote or write on your post something about the matter because let's face it, one rarely clicks on random links. Conversation is encouraged - link war is discouraged) old and especially current war crimes of Israel are welcome to be reported and discussed.







 *". . .old and especially current war crimes of Israel are welcome to be reported and discussed."*















*=*



 stupid terrorists.....


_*"war crimes of Israel*..."  -- i feel, _there is no _*war crimes*_ when [anyone] is fighting islamic terror. right SUNNImozzarella?


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jul 26, 2018)

Sunni Man said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > You’re right..,, The Israelis forced the British Mandate and they forced the U.N. to create and acknowledge the Jewish State on May 14, 1948.
> ...



You’re right; The Jewish people had so much power they were able to manipulate both the British Mandate and the U.N. THANK YOU .  !!!!!


----------



## member (Jul 26, 2018)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > ILOVEISRAEL said:
> ...






 *"Actually it was the zionist jews who forced the issue"*

.he's the one that's been forced


----------



## RoccoR (Jul 26, 2018)

RE:  Israel's war crimes
※→  P F Tinmore, et al,

Neither sovereignty or self-determination are just pieces of official paper.  These are concepts applied in reality.  The Arab-Jewish Civil War in the territory to which the Mandatory Palestine applied, was an induced event as a prelude to the 1948 War on the independence of Israel. War was a product out of the UN General Assembly adoption of A/RES/181 (II) Resolution of 29 November 1947 recommending → the adoption of the Partition Plan for Palestine.



P F Tinmore said:


> Here is one that is never discussed. Between 1947 and 1949, Israel took control of 78% of Palestine by force. It is illegal to acquire territory by the threat or use if force. This concept was included in the UN Charter in 1945.
> 
> I have seen no documents showing where Israel acquired legal title and sovereignty over that land.


*(COMMENT)*

In reality, no piece of paper can establish or legitimize territorial sovereignty.   The territorial sovereignty becomes a reality when the people "physically" create it and effectively establishes their territory.

Stop asking questions about things that don't exist, and for which there is no requirement. 

In the post-War shadow of the 1949 Armistice Arrangement, there gradually grew a Nation in the image and ideal of a Jewish National Home.

*✪  ARTICLE 3  Convention on Rights and Duties of States*
The political existence of the state is independent of recognition by the other states. Even before recognition the state has the right to defend its integrity and independence, to provide for its conservation and prosperity, and consequently to organize itself as it sees fit, to legislate upon its interests, administer its services, and to define the jurisdiction and competence of its courts.

The exercise of these rights has no other limitation than the exercise of the rights of other states according to international law.​*✪  ARTICLE 6  Convention on Rights and Duties of States*
The recognition of a state merely signifies that the state which recognizes it accepts the personality of the other with all the rights and duties determined by international law. Recognition is unconditional and irrevocable.​*✪ ARTICLE 7  Convention on Rights and Duties of States*
The recognition of a state may be express or tacit. The latter results from any act which implies the intention of recognizing the new state.​
And then there is:


1. LETTER FROM YASSER ARAFAT TO PRIME MINISTER RABIN

September 9, 1993
Yitzhak Rabin
Prime Minister of Israel

Mr. Prime Minister,

The signing of the Declaration of Principles marks a new era in the history of the Middle East. In firm
conviction thereof, I would like to confirm the following PLO commitments:

The PLO recognizes the right of *the State of Israel to exist* in peace and security.
The PLO accepts United Nations Security Council Resolutions 242 and 338.
The PLO commits itself to the Middle East peace process, and to a peaceful resolution of the conflict between the two sides and declares that all outstanding issues relating to permanent status will be resolved through negotiations.
The PLO considers that the signing of the Declaration of Principles constitutes a historic event,
inaugurating a new epoch of peaceful coexistence, free from violence and all other acts which endanger peace and stability. Accordingly, the PLO renounces the use of terrorism and other acts of violence and will assume responsibility over all PLO elements and personnel in order to assure their compliance, prevent violations and discipline violators.
In view of the pormise of a new era and the signing of the Declaration of Principles and based on Palestinian acceptance of Security Council Resolutions 242 and 338, the PLO affirms that those articles of the Palestinian Covenant which deny Israel's right to exist, and the provisions of the Covenant which are inconsistent with the commitments of this letter are now inoperative and no longer valid. 

Consequently, the PLO undertakes to submit to the Palestinian National Council for formal approval the necessary changes in regard to the Palestinian Covenant.


Sincerely,
Yasser Arafat
Chairman
The Palestine Liberation Organization​
There is no required "documents showing where Israel acquired legal title and sovereignty over that land."  Israel either has establish sovereign control, OR, it has not.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 27, 2018)

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Israel's war crimes
> ※→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> Neither sovereignty or self-determination are just pieces of official paper.  These are concepts applied in reality.  The Arab-Jewish Civil War in the territory to which the Mandatory Palestine applied, was an induced event as a prelude to the 1948 War on the independence of Israel. War was a product out of the UN General Assembly adoption of A/RES/181 (II) Resolution of 29 November 1947 recommending → the adoption of the Partition Plan for Palestine.
> ...





RoccoR said:


> *✪ ARTICLE 3 Convention on Rights and Duties of States*
> The political existence of the state is independent of recognition by the other states. Even before recognition the state has the right to defend its integrity and independence,...


I agree with this principle, however, I think your application is misplaced.


----------



## Hollie (Jul 27, 2018)

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> > RE:  Israel's war crimes
> ...



That silly theatre of Bertrand Russell is a hoot. It’s just another of the silly YouTube videos you litter the board with.


----------



## Ecocertifmrl (Jul 27, 2018)

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Israel's war crimes
> ※→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> Neither sovereignty or self-determination are just pieces of official paper.  These are concepts applied in reality.  The Arab-Jewish Civil War in the territory to which the Mandatory Palestine applied, was an induced event as a prelude to the 1948 War on the independence of Israel. War was a product out of the UN General Assembly adoption of A/RES/181 (II) Resolution of 29 November 1947 recommending → the adoption of the Partition Plan for Palestine.
> ...


You expect me to read that? Some of us are employed, try to make your point clear.


----------



## RoccoR (Jul 27, 2018)

RE:  Israel's war crimes
※→  P F Tinmore, Ecocertifmrlet, et al,

Both of these responses are flawed in their own way.



Ecocertifmrl said:


> You expect me to read that? Some of us are employed, try to make your point clear.


*(COMMENT)*

My narrative is rather short and small.  A majority of that response is the very international laws and concepts at the heart of the matter.  To not understand these few lines, is to miss the intellectual tools you need to understand the actual center to how sovereignty, territorial integrity and independence were developed in one case _(Israel)_ and why the lack of these three keys resulted in the lack of a nation in the other _(State of Palestine)_.

Read it, or not read it _(the Ostrich effect)_ → I have no expectation in terms of your understanding.  But you will have difficulty understanding the principles of the self-determination of self-governing institutions if you don't understand the underpinning.



P F Tinmore said:


> I agree with this principle, however, I think your application is misplaced.


*(COMMENT)*

Either these principles apply to all nations _(including Israel),_ and the establishment of sovereignty, territorial integrity and independence, through self-determination - or - it is a fantasy and does not apply to any nation _(including the State of Palestine)_.

You cannot _(absolutely not)_ demand that these principles apply to the Arab Palestinian struggle to emerge - and then - withhold them from the establishment and development of the Israeli People.   What you get when you try to do that is an endless conflict between a Highly Advanced Culture _(Israel Ranked 18th)_ and a much lesser developed culture _(State of Palestine Ranked 114th)_.

And don't use the lame excuse that Israel developed faster because of US Support and Aid.  The support and aid that the Arab Palestinians acquired from the League of Arab States, the Oil Rich Arab Sheikhs, and the Consortium of Donor Nations more than make-up for the difference.  And remember, the US has been consistently making contributions to the Arab Palestinians for a very long time _(since before the Consortium began)_.

*Paris donor nations pledge billions for Palestinians *
• *The Guardian, 17 DEC 2017*  •
Palestinians today won a powerful signal of international and Arab support for an independent state, with billions of dollars of aid pledges to revive their economy and help boost renewed but still badly faltering peace negotiations with Israel.​
*(QUESTION)*

How did they use all that money???

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jul 27, 2018)

Ecocertifmrl said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> > RE:  Israel's war crimes
> ...



So are the majority of the posters. Try reading it on your bathroom break. That should give you plenty of time


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 27, 2018)

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Israel's war crimes
> ※→  P F Tinmore, Ecocertifmrlet, et al,
> 
> Both of these responses are flawed in their own way.
> ...





RoccoR said:


> You cannot _(absolutely not)_ demand that these principles apply to the Arab Palestinian struggle to emerge - and then - withhold them from the establishment and development of the Israeli People.


It would be interesting to see you try to justify this assertion.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 27, 2018)

RoccoR said:


> *Paris donor nations pledge billions for Palestinians *
> • *The Guardian, 17 DEC 2017* •
> Palestinians today won a powerful signal of international and Arab support for an independent state, with billions of dollars of aid pledges to revive their economy and help boost renewed but still badly faltering peace negotiations with Israel.
> *(QUESTION)*
> ...


They don't get cash. They get stuff. What stuff did they get to develop their economy?


----------



## Hollie (Jul 27, 2018)

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> > *Paris donor nations pledge billions for Palestinians *
> ...



Actually, they do get cash. Now they want their welfare fraud payments via electronic transfer.

Mo' money for Arab-Moslem welfare thieves.

Can PA's push for e-payments help ease its cash crunch?


----------



## Shusha (Jul 27, 2018)

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> > You cannot _(absolutely not)_ demand that these principles apply to the Arab Palestinian struggle to emerge - and then - withhold them from the establishment and development of the Israeli People.
> ...



Wait, what?!  You want him to try to justify the basic concept that all peoples should be treated equally?


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jul 27, 2018)

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> > RE:  Israel's war crimes
> ...



You HAVE to be kidding!!!! Jordan and Egypt did not show sovereignty over “ Palestine?” Better start taking your Meds.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 27, 2018)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > RoccoR said:
> ...


----------



## RoccoR (Jul 27, 2018)

RE: Israel's war crimes
※→ P F Tinmore, ILOVEISRAEL, et al,

And how many times did our friend "P F Tinmore" bring-up the All-Palestinhe Government (APG) declaration of independence of September of 1948.  The APG set-up shop in Gaza City.



ILOVEISRAEL said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > I agree with this principle, however, I think your application is misplaced.
> ...


*(COMMENT)*

There is a Parental ⇔ Dependent relationship between  Egypt and the APG.  And as the usefulness _(to Egypt)_ of the APG deminished, the Egypt _(as the parent)_ dissolved the APG _(as the dependent)_ that claimed the soverenty, intengrity and independence over Palestine.    But that is a plastic claim.  For all intent and purposes. Egypt was extending its sovereign authority masked through the Military Governorship over the APG.  APG only had such control as permitedby the Military Governorship. 

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 27, 2018)

RoccoR said:


> RE: Israel's war crimes
> ※→ P F Tinmore, ILOVEISRAEL, et al,
> 
> And how many times did our friend "P F Tinmore" bring-up the All-Palestinhe Government (APG) declaration of independence of September of 1948.  The APG set-up shop in Gaza City.
> ...


Here again, you confuse military control with sovereignty. It does not matter that the Palestinians had assistance in creating a government. Eighty or so Palestinian leaders assembled to form a government to declare independence of their already existing state. A people does not need permission to declare statehood inside their own defined territory. The 1948 Palestinian Declaration if Independence was 100% legal and was recognized by five other states.

Unfortunately, Palestine was occupied and that prevented them from exercising their rights. But again, occupations do not acquire sovereignty and cannot annex occupied territory.


----------



## RoccoR (Jul 28, 2018)

RE: Israel's war crimes
※→ P F Tinmore, et al,

Oh, come on.  Don't make it look like there mitigating circumstances for the shoulder to cry on _(I just bought this shirt)_.



P F Tinmore said:


> Here again, you confuse military control with sovereignty. It does not matter that the Palestinians had assistance in creating a government. Eighty or so Palestinian leaders assembled to form a government to declare independence of their already existing state. A people does not need permission to declare statehood inside their own defined territory. The 1948 Palestinian Declaration if Independence was 100% legal and was recognized by five other states.
> 
> Unfortunately, Palestine was occupied and that prevented them from exercising their rights. But again, occupations do not acquire sovereignty and cannot annex occupied territory.


*(COMMENT)*

The Egyptian Military Governorship set the backdrop for the Arab League assembled All Palestine Government (APG).  The APG retained its offices in Cairo and was largely symbolic until it was dissolved by the Egyptian Government.  Even in the Egyptian Military Governorship _(a form of a protectorate)_.  Egypt renounced all claims _(sovereignty)_ to the Gaza Strip; but still maintained Effective Control _(precluding APG Sovereignty)_.  No Palestinian self-governing institutions were established.

Anyone can declare independence and sovereignty.  Hell, I can make the exact declaration for my street.  But if I do, LEOs and Federal Agent will insure my immediate arrest.   

Now, no matter how you interpret the facts → the APG was unable to follow-through with any claims and declarations.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 28, 2018)

RoccoR said:


> RE: Israel's war crimes
> ※→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> Oh, come on.  Don't make it look like there mitigating circumstances for the shoulder to cry on _(I just bought this shirt)_.
> ...


You are bouncing around like a football.

What part of that refutes my post?


----------



## Shusha (Jul 28, 2018)

P F Tinmore said:


> What part of that refutes my post?



The part where self-determination requires the determination.  And the part where self-government requires a government.  And the part where sovereignty requires a sovereign and control over territory.  In other words -- actual stuff, not cobwebs and dreams.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 28, 2018)

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > What part of that refutes my post?
> ...


You, like Rocco, are confusing military control with sovereignty.


----------



## Shusha (Jul 28, 2018)

P F Tinmore said:


> You, like Rocco, are confusing military control with sovereignty.



Nope.  Not at all.  Rocco often talks about effective control (which is totally valid), but I usually only discuss legal issues, treaties and such.  You just like to argue that Jewish people have no rights to sovereignty therefore don't have it and can't have it.  Its a false premise.


----------



## RoccoR (Jul 28, 2018)

RE: Israel's war crimes
※→ P F Tinmore, et al,

No, "Susha" is NOT "confusing military control with sovereignty."  But Shusha know that while "effective _(military)_ control" of "foreign administration" is NOT an extension of sovereignty, with such control and/or administration in place, it would be extremely hard for the Arab Palestinians to claim any sort of functions of a State to the exclusion → of any other States _(Israel, Egypt, Jordan, etc)_. 



P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...


*(COMMENT)*

Make no mistake!  The Arab Palestinians are not recognized as sovereign because of what Israel, Egypt or Jordan (etc) have dome, but on the basis of what the Arab Palestinian Leadership _(in Ramallah and Gaza City)_ have not been able to achieve in decades and the donation of billions of dollars.

•  There is no central Arab Palestinian Leadership that exercises control to the exclusion of all other states over the entirety of the territory they claim.  
•  There is no central Arab Palestinian Leadership which are entitled to perform acts in the exercise of sovereign authority, and are acting in that capacity; with the exception of Area "C."
•  There is no central Arab Palestinian agencies or instrumentalities of the State or other entities, to the extent that they are actually performing acts in the exercise of sovereign authority of the State.​
It IS NOT our "confusing military control with sovereignty."  It IS your confusions on what the meaning of sovereignty is and where the Arab Palestinian Leadership (however you define it) actually exercises that authority.  NO MATTER what excuse you may offer in mitigation of the lack of --- or prevention of --- the ability to exercise sovereignty, it remains an indelible fact that the Arab Palestinian Leadership does not now, no have they in the last several centuries, exercised sovereignty over any of the territory formerly subject to the Mandate of Palestine.

*(SIDEBAR)*

International disputes are conceptually settled on the basis of the sovereign equality of States.  That is on the basis that Israel's sovereignty is equivalent to Arab Palestinian sovereignty.

The Arab Palestinians have challenged this premise _(as demonstrated by the Three No's of the Khartoum Resolution)_.  See the *Posting #31* by Shashu...

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 28, 2018)

RoccoR said:


> RE: Israel's war crimes
> ※→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> No, "Susha" is NOT "confusing military control with sovereignty."  But Shusha know that while "effective _(military)_ control" of "foreign administration" is NOT an extension of sovereignty, with such control and/or administration in place, it would be extremely hard for the Arab Palestinians to claim any sort of functions of a State to the exclusion → of any other States _(Israel, Egypt, Jordan, etc)_.
> ...


You still have not refuted anything in my post.


----------



## Shusha (Jul 28, 2018)

You are confusing the absence of sovereignty with actual sovereignty.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 28, 2018)

Shusha said:


> You are confusing the absence of sovereignty with actual sovereignty.


Considering that the denial of the inalienable rights of the Palestinian people to self-determination, sovereignty, independence and return to Palestine and the repeated acts of aggression by Israel against the peoples of the region constitute a serious threat to international peace and security,

Reaffirms the inalienable right of the Namibian people, the Palestinian people and all peoples under foreign and colonial domination to self-determination, national independence, territorial integrity, national unity and sovereignty without outside interference;

Strongly condemns the continued violations of the human rights of the peoples still under colonial and foreign domination and alien subjugation, the continuation of the illegal occupation of Namibia, and South Africa's attempts to dismember its Territory, the perpetuation of the racist minority regime in southern Africa and the denial to the Palestinian people of their inalienable national rights;

Strongly condemns those Governments that do not recognize the right to self-determination and independence of all peoples still under colonial and foreign domination and alien subjugation, notably the peoples of Africa and the Palestinian people;

A/RES/37/43.  Importance of the universal realization of the right of peoples to self-determination and of the speedy granting of independence to colonial countries and peoples for the effective guarantee and observance of human rights


----------



## RoccoR (Jul 28, 2018)

RE: Israel's war crimes
※→ P F Tinmore, et al,

Now, you are just being blind to the responses.  You have not made a single allegation that was either out of context or outrightly refuted _(not a single one)_.



P F Tinmore said:


> You still have not refuted anything in my post.


*(COMMENT)*

Everything was addressed.



P F Tinmore said:


> Here again, you confuse military control with sovereignty. It does not matter that the Palestinians had assistance in creating a government. Eighty or so Palestinian leaders assembled to form a government to declare independence of their already existing state. A people does not need permission to declare statehood inside their own defined territory. The 1948 Palestinian Declaration if Independence was 100% legal and was recognized by five other states.


*(COMMENT)*

Military control and sovereignty were clearly addressed.

The "fact" that the Arab Palestinian Leadership was not competent enough to establish an arrangement for sovereignty.  While the Arab Palestinian Leadership can claim sovereignty over territory, it does NOT (in any way) mean that they were successful.  And to respond that the Arab Palestinian Leadership had some "right to sovereignty" does not require any foreign power having a preexisting Military Control to relinquish such control to the Arab Palestinian Leadership.  There is no International Rule of Law or Procedure that require the relinquishment.   The proper forum is outlined in A/RES/25/2526 Declaration on Principles of International Law concerning Friendly Relations and Co-operation among States. 

Nothing in law requires the preexisting Militar Control to release territory to the Arab Palestinians; rights or no rights.



P F Tinmore said:


> Unfortunately, Palestine was occupied and that prevented them from exercising their rights. But again, occupations do not acquire sovereignty and cannot annex occupied territory.


*(COMMENT)*

That is not exactly correct.  The Rule of Law says that "All Members shall refrain in their international relations from the threat or use of force against the territorial integrity or political independence of any state, or in any other manner inconsistent with the Purposes of the United Nations."

The Arab Palestinians did not have any territory to have integrity and sovereignty over.​
Most Respectfully,
R

External Reference:

*Section 2:  Acquisition of Territory [12] *
     The international rules related to territorial sovereignty are rooted in the Roman Law provisions governing ownership and possession.  In addition, the classification of the different modes of acquiring territory is a direct descendant of the Roman rules dealing with property.[13]
     Territory is the space within which the State exercises sovereign authority.  Title to territory is acquired either through the claim of land not previously owned (_terra nullius_) or through the transfer of title from one State to another.[14]  Title acquired in the first category is called original title, while in the second category is called derivative title.  Modes of original acquisition of territory include occupation, prescription and accretion.  Derivative modes include cession (voluntary or forcible), and conquest and annexation.    All these modes are dealt with in the following.
(1)  Occupation
     Occupation is an original mode of acquisition by a State of a title to a territory.  It implies the establishment of sovereignty over a territory not under the authority of any other State (_terra nullius_) whether newly discovered or abandoned by the State formerly in control (unlikely to occur).[15]
     For the title acquired through occupation to be final and valid under International Law, the presence and control of a State over the concerned territory must be effective.[16]   Effectiveness requires on the part of the Claimant State two elements: an intention or will to act as sovereign, and the adequate exercise of sovereignty.  Intention may be inferred from all the facts, although sometimes it may be formally expressed in official notifications to other States.  Adequate exercise of sovereignty must be peaceful, real, and continuous.   This element of physical assumption may be manifested by an explicit or symbolic act by legislative or administrative measures affecting the claimed territory, or by treaties with other States recognizing the sovereignty of the Claimant State over the particular territory or demarcating boundaries.
     Occupation was often preceded by discovery that is the realization of the existence of a particular piece of land.  In the early period of European discovery, in the Fifteenth and Sixteenth Centuries, the mere realization or sighting was sufficient to constitute title to territory.  As time passed, something more was required and this took the form of symbolic act of taking possession, whether by raising of flags or by formal declarations.   By the Eighteenth Century, the effective control came to be required together with discovery to constitute title to territory.[17]


----------



## Shusha (Jul 28, 2018)

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > You are confusing the absence of sovereignty with actual sovereignty.
> ...




Yep.  Still confusing the right to sovereignty coupled with the absence of sovereignty and the actuality of sovereignty.  Neither Rocco nor myself are denying the right of the Arabs to more sovereignty.  We are just arguing they haven't got it yet.  Nor do they have the capacity for it yet.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 29, 2018)

RoccoR said:


> RE: Israel's war crimes
> ※→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> Now, you are just being blind to the responses.  You have not made a single allegation that was either out of context or outrightly refuted _(not a single one)_.
> ...





RoccoR said:


> The Arab Palestinians did not have any territory to have integrity and sovereignty over.


Israeli say so.

Israel's bullshit propaganda has always tried to erase Palestine.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 29, 2018)

RoccoR said:


> RE: Israel's war crimes
> ※→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> Now, you are just being blind to the responses.  You have not made a single allegation that was either out of context or outrightly refuted _(not a single one)_.
> ...





RoccoR said:


> Adequate exercise of sovereignty must be *peaceful,* real, and continuous.


I assume that peaceful means uncontested. Israel's military conquest of Palestine has never been peaceful and uncontested.


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 29, 2018)

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> > RE: Israel's war crimes
> ...


You mean the way most Arab nations deny the right of the US to exist?
I guess the US doesn't exist.


----------



## toobfreak (Jul 29, 2018)

Ecocertifmrl said:


> *Israel's war crimes*




How can you have a war crime when you are not at war with anyone?  The biggest crime I've ever seen over there is the fact that Israel has the power to utterly destroy and take everything they want, yet have tried to live in peace for almost 70 years enduring constant assault from its neighbors in the interests of trying to keep the peace!


----------



## RoccoR (Jul 29, 2018)

∫ RE: Israel's war crimes
※→  P F Tinmore, et al,

You make these wild accusations about derogatory "Propaganda" _(biased dialog used to promote political causes_) set to describe the activities of the various Hostile Arab Palestinian (HoAP) Groups involved, for decades, of Jihadist Movements, Fedayeen Activism, Hostile Insurgent Activities, Radicalized Islamic Pursuits, and Asymmetric Fighter Engagements, and its connection with territorial sovereignty and integrity.

No entity, that I am aware of, "tried to erase Palestine;" as the informal title was defined by the Order in Council: being "territories to which the Mandate for Palestine applied."



P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> > The Arab Palestinians did not have any territory to have integrity and sovereignty over.
> ...


*(COMMENT)*

When you are faced with facts that become inconvenient to defend, in contravention with Customary and International Humanitarian Laws (IHL), or, Conventions and Treaties, you imply that "Palestine" was being altered.  But the reality is that in December 1988, "the designation "Palestine" should be used in place of the designation "Palestine Liberation Organization" in the United Nations system, without prejudice to the observer status and functions of the Palestine Liberation Organization."

There is a difference between the use of *Propaganda*, the introduction of _*Facts*_, and the _*Fallacious Enuendo*_ you spread; masquerading as an informational response. 

The allegation: "tried to erase Palestine;"  when you do not even understand its meaning is quite something.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Ecocertifmrl (Jul 29, 2018)

toobfreak said:


> Ecocertifmrl said:
> 
> 
> > *Israel's war crimes*
> ...


Im sorry. It seems you are too dumb to take part in this conversation.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 29, 2018)

RoccoR said:


> ∫ RE: Israel's war crimes
> ※→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> You make these wild accusations about derogatory "Propaganda" _(biased dialog used to promote political causes_) set to describe the activities of the various Hostile Arab Palestinian (HoAP) Groups involved, for decades, of Jihadist Movements, Fedayeen Activism, Hostile Insurgent Activities, Radicalized Islamic Pursuits, and Asymmetric Fighter Engagements, and its connection with territorial sovereignty and integrity.
> ...





RoccoR said:


> You make these wild accusations about derogatory "Propaganda" _(biased dialog used to promote political causes_) set to describe the activities of the various Hostile Arab Palestinian (HoAP) Groups involved, for decades, of Jihadist Movements, Fedayeen Activism, Hostile Insurgent Activities, Radicalized Islamic Pursuits, and Asymmetric Fighter Engagements, and its connection with territorial sovereignty and integrity.


Speaking of derogatory, you slime the Palestinians in every post.

You act like they have no right to defend themselves.


----------



## RoccoR (Jul 29, 2018)

∫ RE: Israel's war crimes
※→  P F Tinmore, et al,

The Arab Palestinians have every right to defend themselves, IF they were under attack.  BUT, that is not is NOT the case at all _(NOT at all)_.



P F Tinmore said:


> Speaking of derogatory, you slime the Palestinians in every post.
> 
> You act like they have no right to defend themselves.


*(COMMENT)*

How many times do we have to go over this.

The Customary and International Humanitarian Law says:  The Arab Palestinians are 100% WRONG if they take action solely intended to harm the Occupying Power.  The END.

There is no excuse or justification for the seven decades of hostile activity that have used to disrupt international peace and security. _ *(NO EXCUSE AT ALL)*_

IF pointing out that the Arab Palestinians have the most densely populated culture of mixed Jihadist, Fedayeen Activist, Hostile Insurgents, Radicalized Islamic Followers, and Asymmetric Fighters on the planet → THEN → I ask.  What flavor of slime is that? 

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## toobfreak (Jul 29, 2018)

Ecocertifmrl said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > Ecocertifmrl said:
> ...



I'm smart enough to know that the Israeli's tried to settle with the Pali-Arabs in accord with the UN back in the late 40s that would have left the towel-heads with 10X the land they have today and they PASSED ON IT.  So I have NO sympathy for them now.  They made their own bed, now go SLEEP IN IT.


----------



## member (Jul 29, 2018)

Ecocertifmrl said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > Ecocertifmrl said:
> ...








 *"Im sorry. It seems you are too dumb to take part in this conversation.."*








_this_ coming from you:






  hey folks, 

 read this - you might be interested to know, 

 al qUaeda had nothing to do with 9/11..."


either you're a comedian 

 or....


----------



## Kondor3 (Jul 29, 2018)

P F Tinmore said:


> Here is one that is never discussed. Between 1947 and 1949, Israel took control of 78% of Palestine by force. It is illegal to acquire territory by the threat or use if force. This concept was include in the UN Charter in 1945.
> 
> I have seen no documents showing where Israel acquired legal title and sovereignty over that land.


*Vae victis...*


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 30, 2018)

RoccoR said:


> ∫ RE: Israel's war crimes
> ※→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> The Arab Palestinians have every right to defend themselves, IF they were under attack.  BUT, that is not is NOT the case at all _(NOT at all)_.
> ...





RoccoR said:


> The Arab Palestinians have every right to defend themselves, IF they were under attack. BUT, that is not is NOT the case at all _(NOT at all)_.


The Palestinians suffer daily violations.


----------



## toobfreak (Jul 30, 2018)

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> > ∫ RE: Israel's war crimes
> ...



The Israelis suffer daily violations.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 30, 2018)

toobfreak said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > RoccoR said:
> ...


Then they should stay out of Palestine,

Problem solved.


----------



## toobfreak (Jul 30, 2018)

P F Tinmore said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...




"Palestine" is an undefined ever-changing Jordanian region subject to change with no one group wholly the possessor of, just as a "Palestinian" can be many different people.  Shoulda taken that 1947 UN offer.  Or even the 1937 one.  Now it is all up for grabs as to whomever can hold onto what they got.


----------



## Ecocertifmrl (Jul 30, 2018)

toobfreak said:


> Ecocertifmrl said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...


It doesnt require intelligence but memory to "know" that. Btb what are you talking about?


----------



## RoccoR (Jul 30, 2018)

∫ RE: Israel's war crimes
※→  P F Tinmore, et al,

Without knowing the particulars on each daily event that you call a violation, this allegation has to go unanswered.



P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> > The Arab Palestinians have every right to defend themselves, IF they were under attack. BUT, that is not is NOT the case at all _(NOT at all)_.
> ...


*(MY THOUGHT)*

My thought is that these daily occurances are incidents that were initiated by Arab Palestinians solely intended to harm the Occupying Power in the conduct of Article 43 HR and the execution of Artilce 68 GCIV activities. 

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## RoccoR (Jul 30, 2018)

RE: Israel's war crimes
※→  P F Tinmore, et al,

The Israelis are where they are as part of an ongoing effort to defend their sovereign integrity from further Arab associated incursions.



P F Tinmore said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > The Israelis suffer daily violations.
> ...


*(COMMENT)*

Absent an honest effort to seek a settlement of their disputes with the Israelis by negotiation, inquiry, mediation, conciliation, or arrangements for other peaceful means of their choice → the _status quo_ should not be reasonably expected to change.

In fact, from the Arab Palestinian perspective, absent an honest and good faith effort, the situation should only be expected to further deteriorate.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 30, 2018)

RoccoR said:


> ∫ RE: Israel's war crimes
> ※→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> Without knowing the particulars on each daily event that you call a violation, this allegation has to go unanswered.
> ...





RoccoR said:


> Without knowing the particulars on each daily event that you call a violation, this allegation has to go unanswered.


Surely you jest.


----------



## Hollie (Jul 30, 2018)

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> > ∫ RE: Israel's war crimes
> ...



Shirley, your vision of islsmic fascists as heroes suggests a complete lack of any moral compass.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jul 30, 2018)

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> > ∫ RE: Israel's war crimes
> ...


----------



## member (Aug 12, 2018)

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> > ∫ RE: Israel's war crimes
> ...





  Veterans For Peace Video !!








 Palestinian

  Resistance Video !




 -  who's side are you on again....? LoL


----------



## Shazoomx4 (Aug 12, 2018)

P F Tinmore said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



No, we do not go back to Europe...
The European does not want us anyway...


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 13, 2018)

RoccoR said:


> RE: Israel's war crimes
> ※→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> The Israelis are where they are as part of an ongoing effort to defend their sovereign integrity from further Arab associated incursions.
> ...


You always get it wrong, Rocco, and I often wonder why.

The Palestinians are seeking a peaceful solution based on human rights, international law, and UN resolutions. Not a shot need to be fired.

Israel, on the other hand, wants to impose an unjust solution at the point of a gun resulting in massive death and destruction.


----------



## MJB12741 (Aug 13, 2018)

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> > RE: Israel's war crimes
> ...


You mean like this?

Ahed Tamimi Accidentally Shows How Humane Israel Is


----------



## Shazoomx4 (Aug 13, 2018)

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> > RE: Israel's war crimes
> ...


The Palestinians want to occupy Israel from the river to the sea they want to do it by killing Israelian...
Its just natural for Israel to counter this attacks... 
Israel has the right to defend itself!


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Aug 13, 2018)

Shazoomx4 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > RoccoR said:
> ...



Israel has the right to defend it's self, but somehow Palestinians don't have the right to defend themselves.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Aug 13, 2018)

Shazoomx4 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...



If only Jews would've assimilated to their host nations, there would be no issue of that sort.


----------



## Hollie (Aug 13, 2018)

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> > RE: Israel's war crimes
> ...



The Hamas Charter does not propose a peaceful solution. 

You were fired as the Head Hamas Spokesbeard for a reason.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Aug 13, 2018)

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> > RE: Israel's war crimes
> ...



“ International Law” does not prevent negotiation.  The Israelis offered the Palestinians almost all of the land they are demanding.  The Palestinians at the point of their Rockets and aggression are demanding Israel be deprived of their Religious Sites and eventually having a Palestinian majority. Neither is going to happen. 
   By your “ definition “ Israel shouldn’t permit any crossing between Gaza and the W . Bank


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Aug 13, 2018)

Israel thought terrorism was justified against the British, for the British doing far less against them, than the Israelis have done against Palestinians.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Aug 13, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Shazoomx4 said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...





SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Shazoomx4 said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Why should the Jews have assimilated? They aren’t free to keep their Religion and Culture like others are?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Aug 13, 2018)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Shazoomx4 said:
> ...



Why would Jews move to Christian nations, disrespect Christians, and then not understand why they are hated by Christians?

Why would Jews move to Palestine (A Muslim nation) disrespect those Muslims, and then  not understand why they are hated by Muslims?

The so called "World's most intelligent people" don't seem to be if you ask me, if they can't grasp why they're hated for disrespect, and their lack of assimilation to their host nations.


----------



## toobfreak (Aug 13, 2018)

LOOK:  I care not for what happens on the other side of the world, but let's be honest:

Palestine exists at the behest and good will of Israel.  They could annihilate Palestine tomorrow and take ALL of the land but they restrain themselves to play nice with the international community.
Palestine is fighting a war it cannot win, yet perpetually antagonizes Israel to keep attacking them.
Palestine had their best chance to get nearly everything they could want in 1947 but chose to throw it back in the face of the UN and Israel.
Palestine has been losing ground ever since.
I think if Palestine ever genuinely gave up the terroristic mechanisms and sat down with true peace in their hearts to reach a settlement with Israel and the UN, they'd get it, SO LONG AS they evolved into a peaceful society with their neighbors, but we all know they just are not ready for that.
Whatever resolution Palestine eventually gets, it will never be as good as the one they threw away many years ago.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Aug 13, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



The majority of Nations are Christian, you Moron . How are Jews” disrespecting “ Christians?  
  The Middle East is where Kidiadm was born. That’s why they belong there. How are they “ disrespecting “ Muslims? Too bad you don’t feel that way about Countries like Saudi Arabia who won’t even allow Bibles or those Muslims who cut Christians heads off


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Aug 13, 2018)

toobfreak said:


> LOOK:  I care not for what happens on the other side of the world, but let's be honest:
> 
> Palestine exists at the behest and good will of Israel.  They could annihilate Palestine tomorrow and take ALL of the land but they restrain themselves to play nice with the international community.
> Palestine is fighting a war it cannot win, yet perpetually antagonizes Israel to keep attacking them.
> ...



The whole situation started with Jews from Europe, Iran, and North Africa etc. moving into Palestinian majority land in mass.

Why should Palestinians be forced to give up their lands to Jews, when the Arabs owned more land, and had a majority of the population?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Aug 13, 2018)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > ILOVEISRAEL said:
> ...



Jews are still disrespecting their Palestinian hosts, by pushing them aside, by stealing their lands with settlements, by shooting into crowds as terrorists, and by the buffer zone.

Jews are still disrespecting their former Catholic host of Poland, by consistently blaming them for the Holocaust, even though Poles were the first to fight the Nazis, and also died by the Nazis in mass.

Do, I need to say more?


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Aug 13, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Your post just reveals your ignorance and stupidity. Anti Semitism has been in the Muslim  Religion since Mohammed; nothing to do with the Palestinians.  We are insulting Christians because we tell the truth about Poland?  You are funny in a pathetic way


----------



## Shazoomx4 (Aug 13, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


First, The Israelian don't angry about Poland and the German Nazis before more than 73 years, we grow up.

Second, This land does not belong to what you call Palestinians.
They not hosts.
This land belongs to who sit there, and now Israel sitting here and wait for peace to come.
Unfortunately, The Arabian ppl don't want to live in peace so they start wars and they lost.

Israel has the right to defend itself and this is what Israel do


----------



## toobfreak (Aug 13, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > LOOK:  I care not for what happens on the other side of the world, but let's be honest:
> ...



How is it "their" land?  They are yet just one more occupier.  The name Palestine was used by the ancient Greeks, and it was later used for the Roman province Syria Palaestina, the Byzantine Palaestina Prima, and the Islamic provincial district of Jund Filastin. The region comprises most of the territory claimed for the biblical regions known as the Land of Israel, the Holy Land or Promised Land. Historically, it has been known as the southern portion of wider regional designations such as Canaan, Syria, ash-Sham, and the Levant.  Like most lands, ownership changes over time by whoever has the strongest claim to it.  Mind you, this isn't a legal claim, but a military one.  And clearly, Israel has the stronger claim to it which is why they have it.  Indeed, they could easily take it all and destroy the Palestinians, they don't need the hassle nor the bother.  Like I said, the Palestinians, right or wrong, exist at the benevolence of the Jews.  The time to settle was years ago, all fighting has done is kill countless people and lose yet more land.

In wiser times, the Palestinians would live in total peace, then there would be no need for armies, no need for borders and wars, and the Palestinians would enjoy the entire region as their own and walk freely wherever they want to go in harmony with their fellow man.  The greatest soldier is the one who raises no shield, no axe, for putting up no fight, he cannot be defeated.


----------



## Shusha (Aug 13, 2018)

P F Tinmore said:


> The Palestinians are seeking a peaceful solution based on human rights, international law, and UN resolutions. Not a shot need to be fired.
> 
> Israel, on the other hand, wants to impose an unjust solution at the point of a gun resulting in massive death and destruction.



"Peaceful solution" = no Jewish sovereignty over any portion of the land, removing human rights from the Jewish people
"Unjust solution" = sovereignty for both peoples with a portion of the land for each peoples

You have it reversed.  The just solution is to share the land, with both peoples receiving equal human rights to sovereignty and self-determination and peaceful prosperity with their neighbors.  The unjust solution is to seek to prevent one of the world's peoples from having any sort of national sovereignty.


----------



## toobfreak (Aug 13, 2018)

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > The Palestinians are seeking a peaceful solution based on human rights, international law, and UN resolutions. Not a shot need to be fired.
> ...




BOTTOM LINE:  Never Trust An Arab.


----------



## Shusha (Aug 13, 2018)

toobfreak said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Well, I wouldn't go that far.  But at its foundation, yes, I believe that the cause of the conflict is a deep-rooted antisemitism and belief that the Jewish people, unique in the world, do not have the same rights that other peoples do.  It is a fundamental rejection of the humanity of Jews.  And an incredibly strong Arab replacement theology.


----------



## Shazoomx4 (Aug 13, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > LOOK:  I care not for what happens on the other side of the world, but let's be honest:
> ...


Palestinians are Arabian from another countries like Eygpt,
Whey can go back where they come from


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Aug 13, 2018)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > ILOVEISRAEL said:
> ...



Nothing to do with Palestinian oppression?
Only problem is that Muslims were more tolerant of Jews than Christians on the whole prior to Israel's creation.

Many Jews fled Spain for North Africa, and the Mid-East following the Inquisition, and most of them didn't leave until about the time Palestine was created.

What truth?
How about the truth of Jewish Kapos, Jewish Ghetto Police, Judenrate, Group 13, and Jewish Sonderkommandos etc. helping Nazis kill Jews?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Aug 13, 2018)

toobfreak said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...





Shazoomx4 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > ILOVEISRAEL said:
> ...



Jews were 1.7% of the population of Palestine / Israel in 1517, by 1918 they still had a minority with 8.1%. Jewish population of Palestine / Israel.

Jewish & Non-Jewish Population of Israel/Palestine (1517-Present)

Please do explain how Jewish immigrants didn't displace Palestinians?

This is simply a fact of history, I'm so sorry Zionists don't understand history.


----------



## Shazoomx4 (Aug 13, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...




Go back little more mm about more 2000 years...

And the Arab that was here in 1500 is not the same as now.
If they are proving it every single Arab show that is a grand grand grand ... father was live here, and the show was also.

One more thing 
Who was live here before that? Every some year another nation takes control of this land
And now it Israel turn to tack this land back

I was hoping it be in peace... But this Arabs just does not like peace.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Aug 13, 2018)

Shazoomx4 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...



So, Israel steals land as Jewish immigrants, Arabs fight back, and it's Arabs who don't want peace.

This is hilarious, at best.


----------



## Shusha (Aug 13, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> The whole situation started with Jews from Europe, Iran, and North Africa etc. moving into Palestinian majority land in mass.
> 
> Why should Palestinians be forced to give up their lands to Jews, when the Arabs owned more land, and had a majority of the population?



The whole situation started when peoples from elsewhere moved into Jewish land and forcibly removed or replaced the indigenous Jewish population.  Why should the Jewish people be forced to give up their lands to Arabs?

The only fair and reasonable solution is for BOTH peoples to have part of the land.  Its win win for both that way.  No one loses anything.  The fact that a hundred years later people like you are STILL demanding that Jewish people can't have a couple of slices of the pizza is ridiculous.


----------



## Shazoomx4 (Aug 13, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Shazoomx4 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


 
This land belongs to us 
Kingdom of Judah - Wikipedia

They don't agree to give even part of that!

We do not go to give up


----------



## Shazoomx4 (Aug 13, 2018)

Shusha said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > The whole situation started with Jews from Europe, Iran, and North Africa etc. moving into Palestinian majority land in mass.
> ...



This land belongs to the jews

Kingdom of Judah - Wikipedia


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Aug 13, 2018)

Shazoomx4 said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Jerusalem  apparently belonged to Egypt, before it did to Judah.

You better hand over Israel to Egypt.


----------



## Shazoomx4 (Aug 13, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Shazoomx4 said:
> 
> 
> > Shusha said:
> ...


No, this old Egypt does not exist anymore.. They do not be the Arabs who live there today


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Aug 13, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Shazoomx4 said:
> 
> 
> > Shusha said:
> ...


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Aug 13, 2018)

Shazoomx4 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Shazoomx4 said:
> ...



If Yiddish speakers mixed with European can start taking over Israel speaking Hebrew, why can't Egyptian Copts who come from Ancient Egyptians, not take over Israel speaking Coptic?


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Aug 13, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


 
Don’t blame the Jews for things you Pollacks have done. You forgot one thing; Forcing people into barns, pouring gasoline on them and setting fire to them.


----------



## Shusha (Aug 13, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Please do explain how Jewish immigrants didn't displace Palestinians?



`75% of Palestinians still live in "Palestine".  (They were internally displaced because of the hostilities they created when "resisting" Jewish presence on ancestral, historical and indigenous Jewish land, but they haven't been removed from the land, for the most part.)

`50% of the Jewish people have returned to their ancestral and historical territory.  The remaining still live in the Diaspora.

So currently, a greater percentage of Jewish people have been "displaced" than Palestinians.  Just sayin'.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Aug 13, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Shazoomx4 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...





Shusha said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > The whole situation started with Jews from Europe, Iran, and North Africa etc. moving into Palestinian majority land in mass.
> ...





Shusha said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Please do explain how Jewish immigrants didn't displace Palestinians?
> ...



Don’t waste your time on the Pollack


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Aug 13, 2018)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > ILOVEISRAEL said:
> ...



What about blame Jews for things they've done?

Like Israel shooting into crowds at random, killing even children.

Like Israel killing over 90,000 Palestinians / Arabs.

Like Israel blockading Palestinians in so they can't leave for healthcare.

Like Israel sterlizing Ethiopian Jews.

Like Jew Julius Popper systematically exterminating Selk'nam Natives

Like Jew Lazar Kaganovich's systemic extermination of Ukrainians in the Holodomor

Like Jew Jakub Berman mass imprisonment, and executions of Poles.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Aug 13, 2018)

Shusha said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Please do explain how Jewish immigrants didn't displace Palestinians?
> ...



Living outside of Israel for 1,000 years + mixing with Whites, looking somewhat White, and speaking a German based language called Yiddish, and somehow you're still "True Jews"


----------



## Shusha (Aug 13, 2018)

Shazoomx4 said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



That is not helpful.  We have to be pragmatic and accepting of migrations of humans over time, as well as also standing up for indigenous peoples.  It has to be both.  We can't make this a zero-sum game.


----------



## Shusha (Aug 13, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Ah.  So you are racist as well as antisemitic.  Good to know.  I mean how dare we mix with whites.  The HORROR!


----------



## Shusha (Aug 13, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Like Israel blockading Palestinians in so they can't leave for healthcare.



Um.  You know they DO have healthcare in Gaza, right?  Its not like they are being denied healthcare. 

Why do you feel as though you have to lie or exaggerate in order to make your point?  Its a Palestinians mentality.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Aug 13, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...




That’s right; Deflection.  You claimed that Muslims and Christians hated Jews for a good reason and when that was shot down you changed tactics.  Instead of looking at your own History it’s a lot easier to look at others. Typical Pollack maneuver. Now go find yourself a match, gasoline, and a barn.


----------



## RoccoR (Aug 13, 2018)

RE: Israel's war crimes
※→  SobieskiSavedEurope, et al,

This is not quite correct.  But in order to understand the correct answer, one has to be willing to follow "Customary and International Humanitarian Law (IHL)."  *IF* you believe that the Arab Palestinian is "above the law" and need not follow the "Rule of Law." *THEN* stop here and read no further.

There are two documents that are (currently) central and most often used in the role of "Customary and International Humanitarian Law (IHL)."

✪  Convention (IV) relative to the Protection of Civilian Persons in Time of War. Geneva, (GCIV) 12 August 1949.  &  the associated "Additional Protocols.

✪  International Covenant on Civil and Political Rights (CCPR), entry into force 23 March 1976, in accordance with Article 49.​



SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Israel has the right to defend it's self, but somehow Palestinians don't have the right to defend themselves.


*(COMMENT)*

We mention the GCIV _["Customary and International Humanitarian Law (IHL)"]_ because in Article 68 → it references the authority to criminally punish the "protected persons" _(ie the Arab Palestinians)_ that:

•  Commit an offence which is solely intended to harm the Occupying Power.
•  Make attempts on the life or limb of members of the occupying forces or administration.
•  Impose a grave collective danger, seriously damage the property of the occupying forces or administration or the installations.
•  In cases where the protected person is guilty of espionage,
•  In cases where the protected person takes serious acts of sabotage against the military installations of the Occupying Power.
•  In cases where the protected person is guilty of offences which have caused the death of one or more persons.​
Most of the examples of late, such as the Ahed Tamim example and the Right to Return March on the Israeli Border, are based on the assumption that Customary and IHL do not apply to the "protected persons" _(ie the Arab Palestinians)_ that participate in these criminal behaviors.




​Please, note that the "Right to Self-defense" is not an enforceable right under any condition.  It is not mentioned at all in the CCPR.  A nation's right to such protections apply to members under the UN Charter (Chapter I).

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Aug 13, 2018)

RoccoR said:


> RE: Israel's war crimes
> ※→  SobieskiSavedEurope, et al,
> 
> This is not quite correct.  But in order to understand the correct answer, one has to be willing to follow "Customary and International Humanitarian Law (IHL)."  *IF* you believe that the Arab Palestinian is "above the law" and need not follow the "Rule of Law." *THEN* stop here and read no further.
> ...



You are “ talking “ to a moron who believes the Jewish people should be “ concerned “ about those who don’t have their “ Countries?”  Who are these people? Even if it were true, notice how the  doesn’t feel that way about the Arab World where there are over 30 Arab/ Muslim Countries????


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Aug 13, 2018)

RoccoR said:


> RE: Israel's war crimes
> ※→  SobieskiSavedEurope, et al,
> 
> This is not quite correct.  But in order to understand the correct answer, one has to be willing to follow "Customary and International Humanitarian Law (IHL)."  *IF* you believe that the Arab Palestinian is "above the law" and need not follow the "Rule of Law." *THEN* stop here and read no further.
> ...



I flipped through a bunch of the articles on your second link, and Israel has broken a bunch of them too.

Why does Israel think it's okay to shoot into crowds?
Why does Israel think it's okay to have a buffer zone with armed guards who shoot at Palestinian civilians?
Why does Israel think it's okay to encroach on the West Bank, by continuing colonialism, by pushing settlements into the West Bank?

But, everybody's being irrational, and it's okay when Jews do it

Zionists are truly ridiculous.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Aug 13, 2018)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> > RE: Israel's war crimes
> ...



Jews didn't have a country, but don't concern themselves with others who don't have a country.

Yes, it is hypocritical garbage, and you'd have to be a moron not to notice the selfishness behind it.


----------



## toobfreak (Aug 13, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Careful with your use of the word Zionist, for I am not, and name me any other country that has a name for anyone observing of its history?  Unless you are anti-Israel, you are a Zionist?  The very use of such a word shows you are hopelessly prejudiced against Israel.  I don't need to explain anything.  The Jewish are clearly making the better use of the land.  Explain the extermination of the buffalo?  Explain America's taking of land from Mexico?  Explain the loss of North America from the Indian?  Explain the Roman Empire, the restructuring of Germany, the taking of Tibet by the Chinese or the inhabitation of the French into Canada?  Explain the United Kingdom, the Crusades, the Visigoths, the Crimea, and a hundred other changes of land.  I merely note that Israel is making more and better use of a land that if the Palestinians originally had a greater hold on, they couldn't keep it.

Apparently YOU are the one who does not understand history.

And when I think of Israel, I think of a technologically advanced modern society, beautiful women, some of the best terrorist screening on the planet our TSA could learn a lot from.  Excellent universities, one of the best militaries, a high standard of living, and they make fantastic firearms.  When I think of Palestinians, I feel sorry for them.  They barely have a recognizable state.  I don't know what they produce or what service they offer.  When I think of them, I mainly think of Hamas, a terror organization!  A throwback to the 12th century.  In a perfect world, things would be different, but they aren't, Palestine had a once-great chance of considerable statehood in the late-40's which they balked at, and now they are left with the consequences.  If they can ever find peace and grow into a modern, peaceful society, I think this holds the best chance for them not becoming another Armenia.

Israel's war crimes?  All war is a crime, and none are.  War is war, and it takes two sides.  You can't undo what is done.  No point whining about what has passed.  At the risk of being repetitive, the United Nations offered the Palestinian People a way to stable permanent, healthy statehood and instead they chose a path of continued death and destruction instead.  Shame.


----------



## RoccoR (Aug 13, 2018)

he RE: Israel's war crimes
※→  SobieskiSavedEurope, et al,

While it might sound like a simple question to you, is quite a complex issue.  One that has to be evaluated on the merits of the allegations.



SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Why does Israel think it's okay to shoot into crowds?


*(COMMENT)*

This is a matter of several questions.

HAMAS claim to be the governmental control for the Gaza Strip.  "Customary and International Humanitarian Law (IHL)" states:

✪  Rule 24.  Each party to the conflict must, to the extent feasible, remove civilian persons and objects under its control from the vicinity of military objectives.
•  Did HAMAS fail in its duty as the governmental authority of tstate, encourage the March and herd the civilians into harms way?  *(RHETORICAL)*  The answer is YES.​✪  Rule 97.  Under the Statute of the International Criminal Court, “utilizing the presence of a civilian or other protected person to render certain points, areas or military forces immune from military operations” constitutes a war crime in international armed conflicts.
•  Did HAMAS intentionally use the crowds of protected persons as cover and concealment to challenge the integrity of the border barriers and lntegrity of Israeli sovereign territory?  *(RHETORICAL)*  The answer is YES.​


SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Why does Israel think it's okay to have a buffer zone with armed guards who shoot at Palestinian civilians?


*(COMMENT)*

Of course, the counter question is, what "Customary and International Humanitarian Law (IHL)" prohibits a "Buffer - Standoff - Demilitarized Zone?

✪  Rule 2. Acts or threats of violence the primary purpose of which is to spread terror among the civilian population are prohibited.  Most enforced borders between beligerents have a (short titled) "Buffer Zone."  The one between Israel and Lebanon is several Kilometers wide in some parts. 
•  Did HAMAS and other viable affiliate Hostile Arab Palestinians have conistantly issued threats and warnings against.  *(RHETORICAL)*  The answer is YES.​


SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Why does Israel think it's okay to encroach on the West Bank, by continuing colonialism, by pushing settlements into the West Bank?


*(COMMENT)*

This question should be addressed under the Permanent Status of Negotiations - or - one of several available Dispute Resolution Processes.

Once again I ask, What territory do the Arab Palestinians claim to have supreme power or authority?   *(RHETORICAL)*  The answer is NONE.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Aug 13, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > RoccoR said:
> ...





SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > RoccoR said:
> ...



If you want to talk about Hypocritical Garbage look in the Mirror.  The Arabs have over 30 Countries , Don’t seem concerned about anyone else but the Jews are “ selfish?”


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Aug 14, 2018)

toobfreak said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...



You are obviously a Zionist, and of course like most Zionists you like to tout of the power, of looting, and shooting (Oh, might is right) except when Nazis, or Islamist's use the same force against Jews, then all of a sudden they're being mean to the poor Jews.


----------



## toobfreak (Aug 14, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...




Black & White Reasoning.  The Nazis were barbaric, genocidal, after global domination taking many other people's land;  The Jews have had a claim to the Levant since biblical times, offered money and sought peaceful coexistence up to when the 1947 talks broke down.  Funny you have a word against people willing to look openly at both sides, the whole issue, yet have no word for those who only hate Jews and blame them for everything and fault Arabs for nothing.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Aug 14, 2018)

toobfreak said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...



The Israelis aren't barbaric?
Shooting into crowds?

The Israelis aren't genocidal?
Over 90,000 Arabs / Palestinians killed since the conflict began.

The Israelis aren't taking many people's lands?
Golan Heights is Syria, and the West Bank is partially Palestinian, and partially Jordanian.

Can we call Israel Nazi lite?


----------



## Shazoomx4 (Aug 14, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



You count in this 90K Egypt military soldiers and Syrian soldier etc... 
Israel does not shoot on a civilian to kill civilians.
It was a war and In war, ppl die to surprise you? new for you that in wars ppl die? 
Maybe the Palestinian and stop this war and no more ppl will die? 
How many ppl killed in Syria? Hundreds of thousands in 7 years and no one says anything...
while Israel killed Tens of thousands in more than 70 years for an act of defending its border...

Maybe you wish for the Israelians to go and kill themselves by drowning in the sea.
But guess what? it is not going to happen, we will fight for are life and we will win like in the past


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Aug 14, 2018)

toobfreak said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...



Pollack Mentality.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Aug 14, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



 Links that the Israelis are just randomly shooting into crowds.   The territories you mentioned were once parts of Countries on Israelis border that initiated War with them 
     However, you are too stupid to know the difference.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 14, 2018)

Shazoomx4 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...





Shazoomx4 said:


> Maybe the Palestinian and stop this war and no more ppl will die?


It is Israel's war.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Aug 14, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...





SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



First the Pollack states he’s not referring to Germany the way it was then; he was referring to the way it is now then he refers back to the Nazis


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Aug 14, 2018)

Shazoomx4 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...





ILOVEISRAEL said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...



How does Israel not shoot into crowds?

Israeli forces kill 16 Palestinians in Gaza border protests: Gaza...

*Israeli forces kill 16 Palestinians in Gaza border protests: Gaza medics*

Nidal al-Mughrabi
5 MIN READ


GAZA-ISRAEL BORDER (Reuters) - At least 16 Palestinians were killed and hundreds injured on Friday by Israeli security forces confronting one of the largest Palestinian demonstrations along the Israel-Gaza border in recent years, Gaza medical officials said.






Tens of thousands of Palestinians, pressing for a right of return for refugees to what is now Israel, gathered along the fenced 65-km (40-mile) frontier where tents were erected for a planned six-week protest, local officials said. The Israeli military estimate was 30,000.

The United Nations Security Council was briefed on the violence in Gaza on Friday at the request of Kuwait. Palestinian U.N. envoy Riyad Mansour told the council at least 17 Palestinian civilians were killed and more than 1,400 injured.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Aug 14, 2018)

P F Tinmore said:


> Shazoomx4 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Hardly. The Palestinians know that Israel isn’t going to leave all of E. Jerusalem where their sacred sites are, not be allowed to have access to those sites if they were to leave or eventually become a minority in their own Country. Let them keep knocking themselves out. This way they won’t have access to Gaza from the W. Bank either.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Aug 14, 2018)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...



Zygmunt Bauman a Jew said that the West Bank resembles the Warsaw Ghetto.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 14, 2018)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Shazoomx4 said:
> ...


Nice deflection.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Aug 14, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Shazoomx4 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



THANK YOU !!!! Your previous post stated that Israel was just randomly shooting into crowds. Those “ protests” were hardly peaceful. However, you’re too much of a moron to know that.


----------



## Hollie (Aug 14, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Mahmoud would disagree.

No Holds Barred: The 10-year klepto-dictatorship of Mahmoud Abbas


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Aug 14, 2018)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Shazoomx4 said:
> ...



If the U.S.A started shooting into a crowd injuring 1,000's, the first in line to cry would be Jews.

Let's say the far more violent Black Lives Matters crowd rioting were met with Police in the U.S.A shooting into the crowd injuring 1,000's.... The Jewish dominated media would be going nuts, as would Jewish activists about the horrible atrocities of racism.

But, when Jews do it it's legit.

You come from a very, very, very sick people.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Aug 14, 2018)

P F Tinmore said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...


You’re the one who’s deflecting. Palestinians are making demands they know Israel can’t agree to inorder to maintain their identity.


----------



## Hollie (Aug 14, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Let's say your attempt at analogy is pointless.

Thanks.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Aug 14, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Another dumb Pollack Post. He first posts a link where Israelis are shooting after violence that the Palestinians Initiaied
    When that doesn’t work he randomly starts to talk about the USA just going around shooting people.  Go play with your matches


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Aug 14, 2018)

Ecocertifmrl said:


> Here you can link (a very personal request, but please quote or write on your post something about the matter because let's face it, one rarely clicks on random links. Conversation is encouraged - link war is discouraged) old and especially current war crimes of Israel are welcome to be reported and discussed.


Israel shooting down missiles heading towards schools is definitely a war crime.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 14, 2018)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > ILOVEISRAEL said:
> ...


OK, whatever.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Aug 14, 2018)

P F Tinmore said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Typical Response when challenged


----------



## Shazoomx4 (Aug 14, 2018)

P F Tinmore said:


> Shazoomx4 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Its the Arabian's war


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Aug 14, 2018)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > ILOVEISRAEL said:
> ...



A few people throwing rocks, doesn't excuse 1,000's of people injured by Israel shooting into the crowd.

You Jews simply lack the ability to understand civilization, you aren't intelligent enough.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Aug 14, 2018)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Ecocertifmrl said:
> 
> 
> > Here you can link (a very personal request, but please quote or write on your post something about the matter because let's face it, one rarely clicks on random links. Conversation is encouraged - link war is discouraged) old and especially current war crimes of Israel are welcome to be reported and discussed.
> ...



What about Israel shelling schools, hospitals, and power-plants?


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Aug 14, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Ecocertifmrl said:
> ...


What about it?

Oh yeah, using schools and hospitals to launch rockets from. 

Yet another war crime by the Pals. 

Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 14, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Ecocertifmrl said:
> ...


That’s about the 1,000th time you’ve posted that out of context nonsense.
Do you get your kicks leaving behind an electronic trail of your intellectual dishonesty?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Aug 14, 2018)

Weatherman2020 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



Shelling schools, hospitals, and power-plants are war crimes.

Obviously they don't need to use tank fire to take them out.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Aug 14, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



Out of context?
The thread's title is Israel's War crimes.

Those are Israel's war crimes, no?


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 14, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Out of context, Jew Hating Penis Brain.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Aug 14, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



More like IloveIsrael going on about Polack this, and Polack that is out of context about Israel's war crimes.

But, in the case of this being about Israel's war crimes, then it is in context to speak of Israel's war crimes, such as shelling schools, hospitals, and power-plants.


----------



## Shazoomx4 (Aug 14, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


You mean shelling Hama bases and hiding place for missiles?


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 14, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


You know full well that the IDF responded in kind.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Aug 14, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


A. Power plants are prime targets, only illegal in your feeble brain overflowing with bigotry. 

B. Any location being used for military purposes is military and a legitimate target.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Aug 14, 2018)

Weatherman2020 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



People depend on power, including sick people, sick people who depend on lung oxygen relief, and other electronic devices.

You're brutal kook, most Zionists are.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Aug 14, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


You’re an idiot. Power plants are legit targets. 

If they want Power they should talk to their government about peace.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Aug 14, 2018)

Weatherman2020 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



Israel targets power-plants, schools, hospitals, shoots into crowds, encroaches onto Palestinian land with settlements, blockades Palestinians so they can't leave for medical care, they create a buffer zone with armed guards who shoot at Palestinians approaching the buffer zone.

But, Palestinians shouldn't fight back, oh no the Israelis are always innocent.

I think Zionists have something very wrong with them.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Aug 14, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Your head is firmly implanted up your ass.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Aug 14, 2018)

Weatherman2020 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



Typical Zionist response,  something which belongs in the 3rd grade lunch-room.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Aug 14, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Lie lie lie

It’s all bigots have.


----------



## fanger (Aug 14, 2018)

Weatherman2020 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


The apparent Israeli shellfire that knocked out the Gaza Strip’s only electrical power plant on July 29, 2014, has worsened the humanitarian crisis for the territory’s 1.7 million people. Damaging or destroying a power plant, even if it also served a military purpose, would be an unlawful disproportionate attack under the laws of war, causing far greater civilian harm than military gain.

The shutdown of the Gaza Power Plant has had an impact on the population far beyond power outages. It has drastically curtailed the pumping of water to households and the treatment of sewage, both of which require electric power. It also caused hospitals, already straining to handle the surge of war casualties, to increase their reliance on precarious generators. And it has affected the food supply because the lack of power has shut off refrigerators and forced bakeries to reduce their bread production.

“If there were one attack that could be predicted to endanger the health and well-being of the greatest number of people in Gaza, hitting the territory’s sole electricity plant would be it,” said Eric Goldstein, deputy Middle East and North Africa director. “Deliberately attacking the power plant would be a war crime.”
Gaza: Widespread Impact of Power Plant Attack


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Aug 14, 2018)

Weatherman2020 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



You're clearly bigoted against Arabs / Muslims, but I guess that's cool, because it's Israeli tested, and Jew approved.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Aug 14, 2018)

fanger said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Don't expect Zionists to be deep thinkers, they just kind of understand the power of looting, and shooting by Israelis against Palestinians, but then cry about the power of looting, and shooting of Nazis against Jews.


----------



## toobfreak (Aug 14, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



I find your simplistic views quite inaccurate and full of half-truths.  At the end of WW2, *the United Nations* gave the land of Israel to the Jewish people to be their homeland. After seeing the evidence of the Holocaust, the world was horrified at the death and torture that the Jews had endured. Even still, many nations were still prejudiced enough that they didn't what them "in my back yard", so the Jews and Allies agreed that the land of Israel would be given to the Jews. Immediately the rest of the Middle East vowed that the Jews would not be welcome as neighbors and that Islam would drive the Jews into the Sea. They tried. Since that time, Islam has continuously tried different methods to destroy the Jews.

 The problem goes back to well before the Holocaust. In 1917 *the British government* promised the Jews a "national home" in Palestine, which was under Ottoman rule. British forces were advancing into the region at the time. But it was unclear what "national home" meant. The area was already inhabited by Arabs. There was a widespread view among Arabs that they had been promised independence by Britain. So when Britain gained control of Palestine/Israel there were all the ingredients for serious trouble. 

The problems are that Israel's geographic location itself because it was founded right in the middle of Palestine's "Holy Lands." And in the years after WWI, illegal Jewish immigrants from Europe formed terrorist groups and attacked the British Administration and the local population of Christians and Muslims in Palestine. The British Administration gave up and handed the problem to the UN who gave the land of Israel to the Jewish people to be their homeland. Although this land was a major gain for the Jews, this gain also came at a heavy price. The Jews were unwelcomed by the Arabs and their opposing unfriendliness and hostility led to many wars. 

The Israelis and Palestinians were once one people spread over an area as big as North America. When a message came from their prophet to go to Israel, it spread slowly, and Israel is a small country. So when the second half of the people heard the message and made it to Israel, the country was already full. 

The state of Israel is a fact now.  The Jews have every expectation and right to possess it.  The Arabs fight was not with the Jews, their fight is with Great Britain and the UN.  Instead, the Arabs only compounded the matter by starting a war with the Jews.  The Palestinians were wronged, but mostly by the UN and the British.  Their fight was with them.  The time to address this was back in the 1940s when a reasonable settlement was offered which gave most of what both sides wanted and made concessions of both sides, yet the Arabs declined.  70 years later, the Arabs are still fighting, but it is all to no avail.  Their fighting only encourages and justifies the Israelis fighting back, defending themselves, and in the process, taking more land.  The fighting either will never end with the Palestinians the ultimate losers, or they can decide to end the hostilities, accept the Jews, and agree to an amicable solution where BOTH sides make concessions and come to friendly terms that both sides agree to live with.

The Arabs may be justifiably upset that land that they held was taken away and given to the Jews, but the Jews did not decide that, Great Britain and the UN did a long time ago, and the Jews have every expectation that this offer remain true.  It is now a dead horse, that land is long gone and the Arabs are fighting a war they not only will never win, but are fighting it with the wrong people.  The best that both sides can hope for now is a mediated settlement by a third party where both sides are willing to give things up.  I think it is pretty certain that the Jews would be more agreeable to this than the Palestinians, so, whatever happens in the continued fighting all these years, while the Israeli hands may not be clean, just remember that it was the Arabs who vowed never to accept the Jews and for the most part, keep up the fighting, so when I hear of suffering and casualties on the Palestinian side, all I can think of is YOU KEEP ASKING FOR IT. Both sides either need to seek peace, real peace, or resolve that the fighting will never end until every last Palestinian is killed or driven off their own land.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Aug 14, 2018)

toobfreak said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



Zionists badmouth the UN left, and right, oh the UN is lying about Israel's oppression, oh the UN is lying about Israel shelling UN schools, but then all of a sudden the UN is a God-sent because it helped create Israel.

Why should Arabs accept Jewish invaders, on their land, exactly?

In fact, why should anybody accept any invaders, on their land, exactly?

That's an act of war, in it's own right.


----------



## toobfreak (Aug 14, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Why should Arabs accept Jewish invaders, on their land, exactly?  In fact, why should anybody accept any invaders, on their land, exactly?  That's an act of war, in it's own right.



So basically, it is a waste of time talking to you because you just repeat the same stupid stuff.  The Brits GAVE THE LAND to the Jews.  They controlled the region at the time.  So you are as much an "invader" to the Jews as they are to you.  TWO people have claims to the same land.  Why should anyone accept an invader?  BECAUSE THEY ARE KICKING YOUR ASS.  I realize you are too stupid to comprehend that and WANT to just keep fighting, but had you found peace years ago, you'd have 10X the land you have today.  So you go right on fighting the Jews, so that in the end, you end up with nothing.


----------



## Shusha (Aug 14, 2018)

The British did not "give" the land to the Jewish people.  The British, and the international community, recognized the EXISTING RIGHT of the Jewish people to form a national homeland (a State) within their historic territory.


----------



## fanger (Aug 14, 2018)

His Majesty's government view with favour the establishment in Palestine of a national home for the Jewish people, and will use their best endeavours to facilitate the achievement of this object,* it being clearly understood that nothing shall be done which may prejudice the civil and religious rights of existing non-Jewish communities in Palestine,* or the rights and political status enjoyed by Jews in any other country.
Balfour Declaration - Wikipedia
the part in bold is where israel "Jewed" the Palestinians


----------



## member (Aug 14, 2018)

toobfreak said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Why should Arabs accept Jewish invaders, on their land, exactly?  In fact, why should anybody accept any invaders, on their land, exactly?  That's an act of war, in it's own right.
> ...





*"So basically, it is a waste of time talking to you because you just repeat the same stupid stuff...."*










 They all do.

 Team palestine

it's a  literal circus _‘round_ here !







​











​











​






​





















​


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Aug 14, 2018)

toobfreak said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Why should Arabs accept Jewish invaders, on their land, exactly?  In fact, why should anybody accept any invaders, on their land, exactly?  That's an act of war, in it's own right.
> ...



No it's a waste of time to even speak to most Americans on such issues, because they're such stupid, and bullheaded sub-Humans.

It was not the Brits land to give to Jews, someone else was already living there, owning more of the land, making up the majority.

Why should Palestinians accept, or submit to Jewish imperial oppressors of their own?

Zionists are truly the pits, such desperate, dumb, dirty, scoundrels.


----------



## Hollie (Aug 14, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Your screeching revolves around some pointless claim of Jewish “invaders”. It’s nothing more than a silly slogan you read in these forums and thought you would copy and paste it elsewhere.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Aug 14, 2018)

Hollie said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...


He's just a pathetic racist who's head is filled with lies.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Aug 14, 2018)

Hollie said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...



The census says Jews were overwhelmingly invaders.

Why is reality so hard to digest?

Jewish & Non-Jewish Population of Israel/Palestine (1517-Present)


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 14, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Because when Jews are expelled by force it’s *not* an invasion.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Aug 14, 2018)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



It's funny that Zionists don't realize how brutal, stupid, lying, or conniving they, and they're ideals are.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Aug 14, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...



Who expelled Jews by force in 1947 - 1948?


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 14, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...


Your significant other isn’t in the mood?


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 14, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


I love how you cherry pick years out of you ass.
You tell me by conversing in time order context.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Aug 14, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...


Pull your head out of your ass and go inside the West Bank.
I have, why are you so intent on remaining an ignorant dumbass?


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 14, 2018)

Weatherman2020 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


He’s a loser.
He’s already admitted as much.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Aug 14, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


He lives in moms basement.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Aug 14, 2018)

Weatherman2020 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



The ignorant dumbass's are the Zionist scums, who else can lie about being a minority of the land, that stole another person's lands, and continues to steal the West bank through Settlements?

WTF?
Knock, knock, is anyone home?


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 14, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


I sense a coronary approaching.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Aug 14, 2018)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



You're really getting desperate, Zionists can't help themselves, they are modern Humanity's trash-heap.


----------



## MJB12741 (Aug 14, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Holy moley.  Those Zionists stole "another persons land"?  Golly gee, who's land did those Zionists steal?  Ya'll come back now, ya hear?  "atta boy!


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Aug 14, 2018)

MJB12741 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



Mutasarrifate of Jerusalem - Wikipedia


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 14, 2018)

MJB12741 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


Shhhh...
NotSober is turning me on!


----------



## MJB12741 (Aug 14, 2018)

MJB12741 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



Eh, Sobieski, where are ya boy?  Hey did you hear the one about Israel is stealing "PALESTINIAN" LAND"?  You got a better one than that?


----------



## member (Aug 14, 2018)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



_and:_


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Aug 14, 2018)

MJB12741 said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



So, Jewish Israel deserves the West Bank too?

Hand over the loot you owe us.

Jews just open their hands thinking  much of the World owes them.

Israel owes Palestine nothing, but half of Eurasia owes Israel.

Then the idiots can't grasp why they are hated.


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 14, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > MJB12741 said:
> ...


Because we weren’t hated in Europe for 1,000.
It’s good to be hated and kick your ass.
Sucks for you.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Aug 14, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > MJB12741 said:
> ...



Jews / Israelis  obviously learned nothing from the lessons of the Holocaust on not pissing people off, but only learned how to be greedy  shysters from the school of shylock who do piss people off.

Gimme moneyz say the Heebies.


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 14, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


We learned from *before* the Holocaust.
And now we’re kicking your sad sack ass.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Aug 14, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Nothing's ever enough for your lot, you always need more settlements, more bombs, more killings of Palestinians, more walls, more money, more control, more power, more death, more destruction.

You're OCD paranoid maniacs, who should be taken as dangerous goofs in this World.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Aug 14, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Give me a minute to change that wiki entry.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Aug 14, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Did you know the Jews have a Trojan horse in every keyboard that sends everything you type to Mossad?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Aug 14, 2018)

Weatherman2020 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > MJB12741 said:
> ...



You can't hide what books tell us.

Islam in Israel


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 14, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


You must enjoy making a virtual asshole out of yourself.
Did your girlfriend with acne breakup with you?
Did your blow up boyfriend deflate?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Aug 14, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



When all else fails, make silly jokes.


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 14, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Oh yes!
More!
Oh!
More!


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 14, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


I can’t help myself.
Your historical revisionism is such a turn on!


----------



## theliq (Aug 14, 2018)

Sunni Man said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > You’re right..,, The Israelis forced the British Mandate and they forced the U.N. to create and acknowledge the Jewish State on May 14, 1948.
> ...


YOU MEAN TERRORIST ZIONISTS


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 14, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Oh my!
Please, baby!
Give me that line that always finishes the job!
“Hitler should have finished the job!”
Oh please!
Stop teasing me!
You bastard!


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Aug 14, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


There's every religion in the world practicing in Israel.  Muslims in the Israeli Parliament and Israeli military. 

What's the breakdown in Gaza?


----------



## toobfreak (Aug 14, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...




In Your Summation:

Americans are sub-humans.
"Zionists" are desperate, dumb, dirty, scoundrels.
Yet, Americans are at the top of the food chain as the most powerful, affluent nation in the world!  People come to America for help.  People come to America to live.  You've even come here to appeal to and spread your views and agenda.  No one goes to Palestine for help or to live.  Your "sub-human" remark is nothing less than an expression of pure resentment and envy.

"Zionists" are anyone who doesn't agree with you.  Since you are completely in denial to any views, opinions or facts no matter how proven which conflict with your agenda, then the term "Zionist" becomes a COMPLIMENT.  The term then refers to anyone without their head fully up their own ass.  Considering the fact that the "Zionists" are winning at every level, economically, militarily, politically, geographically, technologically, and socially, they really haven't anything to be "desperate" about, do they?


----------



## Shusha (Aug 14, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Jewish & Non-Jewish Population of Israel/Palestine (1517-Present)



Why do you start at 1517?  Why not in 634?  Or in 132?  Or in 6?  Or in 586 BCE?  Or in 772 BCE?  Or in 1942?  Or in 1968?

Why do you pick the pinnacle of the Arab Conquest as your marker stone?  Why not the pinnacle of the Jewish Nation?


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 14, 2018)

Shusha said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Jewish & Non-Jewish Population of Israel/Palestine (1517-Present)
> ...


Because SoFullOfShit is so full of shit.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Aug 14, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Gay Jew much?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Aug 14, 2018)

Shusha said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Jewish & Non-Jewish Population of Israel/Palestine (1517-Present)
> ...



Your Jewish source started there, fact is Jews weren't the first inhabitants, nor the people living on the land at the time, either.

To say Jews deserve that land, is outrageous.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Aug 14, 2018)

toobfreak said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...



I've dealt with Americans, and Europeans, and Europeans tend to be much more intelligent, factual, and clever.

No, you've really proven nothing with facts, like most Zionists you manipulate, to desperately try to pray on people of lower intelligence into actually believing your garbage.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Aug 14, 2018)

Weatherman2020 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



No Israelis Allowed. However the Pro Palestinian Vermon see nothing wrong with that


----------



## Shusha (Aug 14, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Your Jewish source started there, fact is Jews weren't the first inhabitants, nor the people living on the land at the time, either.
> 
> To say Jews deserve that land, is outrageous.



Why?  Arabs were certainly not the first inhabitants and yet you say it is "Palestinian land".  Why isn't it "Jewish land"?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Aug 14, 2018)

Shusha said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Your Jewish source started there, fact is Jews weren't the first inhabitants, nor the people living on the land at the time, either.
> ...



Egyptians were there before Jews, opps, I guess that wasn't supposed to be known.

Does Egypt have the right to steal Israel, and Palestine as a result?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Aug 14, 2018)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



How much Jewish settlers are in the West Bank?


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Aug 14, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



You have proven nothing except the fact that your an ignorant Pollack Moron who doesnt have the intelligence to understand that the Arabs initiated the 67 War.  You ignore your own History and actually believe your lies. The only thing lower then a Pollack is sitting at the bottom of the ocean


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Aug 14, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



Why does it matter?


----------



## Shusha (Aug 14, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Hey, you are the one arguing from the point of "first inhabitants".  Not me.  I'm trying to get you to be consistent, objective and universal in your argument.  

Is "whoever was there first" the basis for sovereignty?  If yes, the Palestinians are literally the last people on the list.


----------



## MJB12741 (Aug 14, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > MJB12741 said:
> ...



Oh well, at least the world loves Poles, right?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Aug 14, 2018)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...



Jewish Israelis started the fighting of the  Six-Day War with Operation Focus, a preemptive strike by Israel on Egypt.

Once again, I'm in awe of your sheer Jewish stupidity.

Operation Focus - Wikipedia

*Operation Focus* (Hebrew: מבצע מוקד‎, _Mivtza Moked_) was the opening airstrike by Israel at the start of the Six-Day War in 1967. It is sometimes referred to as "Sinai Air Strike". At 07:45 on June 5, 1967, the Israeli Air Force (IAF) under Maj. Gen. Mordechai Hod launched a massive airstrike that destroyed the majority of the Egyptian Air Force on the ground. By noon, the Egyptian, Jordanian and Syrian Air Forces, with about 450 aircraft, were destroyed. It was also very successful in disabling 18 airfields in Egypt, hindering Egyptian Air Force operations for the duration of the war, and remains one of the most successful air attack campaigns in military history.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Aug 14, 2018)

MJB12741 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > MJB12741 said:
> ...



Jews are responsible for spreading dumb Polak jokes, and spreading Poland did the Holocaust propaganda.

The reason why Poles are hated is because of Jew.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Aug 14, 2018)

Shusha said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Shusha said:
> ...



Arabs have been in Jerusalem since the 630''s.

Timeline of Jerusalem - Wikipedia


----------



## Shusha (Aug 14, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Jews have been in Jerusalem for more than 3000 years.  Again, what's your point?  If "whoever was there first" is the basis for sovereignty, its neither the Arabs nor the more specific and much more recent Arab Palestinians.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Aug 14, 2018)

Shusha said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Shusha said:
> ...



After living on a land for nearly 1,400 years, a bunch of fake half breed Jews speaking Yiddish a German based language shouldn't have the right to displace Palestinians, which they continue to do with West Bank settlements.

But, Zionists are Psychos who don't formulate morality, they just understand the power of looting, and shooting.


----------



## toobfreak (Aug 14, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...




*TRANSLATION:  *Europeans tend to be much more indeterminate and thus malleable in their thoughts.
Me manipulate?  Prey?  (It's PREY, BTW, not 'Pray')  On who?  When, where?  I'm not trying to prove anything here.  Believe whatever crap you want.  I've merely suggested that violence only gets you more violence and solves nothing.  But then, you've already proven that over the past 70 years, fool.


----------



## Shusha (Aug 14, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> After living on a land for nearly 1,400 years, a bunch of fake half breed Jews speaking Yiddish a German based language shouldn't have the right to displace Palestinians, which they continue to do with West Bank settlements.



After living on the land for more than 3000 years, a bunch of Arabs speaking a foreign language from a foreign land shouldn't have the right to displace Jews.

Look, you can't win with this line of thinking.  No matter what you come up with, it can equally and more be applied to the Jewish people.  And the more you make ridiculous arguments like this, the more you cement your position as being unreasonably hateful toward the Jewish people.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Aug 14, 2018)

toobfreak said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...



Europeans are far more likely to understand that Israel is a terrorist, and a genocidal maniac, that  Capitalism leads to Liberal values,  and healthcare is cheaper when nationalized.

Americans well I don't place much faith in the British, and German savages who settled the South, and Mid-West.

Violence only gets more violence?
Hmm.

Yet, Israel killed 1,000's in 2014, and Palestinians killed a few dozen.

Yet, Israel recently injured 1,000's, and Palestinians well nothing.

So, who's the violence coming from overall? Obviously the Israelis.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Aug 14, 2018)

Shusha said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > After living on a land for nearly 1,400 years, a bunch of fake half breed Jews speaking Yiddish a German based language shouldn't have the right to displace Palestinians, which they continue to do with West Bank settlements.
> ...



Jews left for Europe, and then came back speaking Yiddish a German based language, and think oh they have rights to displace, oppress, and mass murder the majority of Palestine, because God gave them that Zion land.

Talk about primitive, psychos.


----------



## toobfreak (Aug 14, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Europeans are far more likely to understand that Israel is a terrorist, and a genocidal maniac, that  Capitalism leads to Liberal values,  and healthcare is cheaper when nationalized.


What difference does it make what Europeans think?  They are socialists!  They believe in socialism.  Next.



> Violence only gets more violence?
> Hmm.
> Yet, Israel killed 1,000's in 2014, and Palestinians killed a few dozen.
> So, who's the violence coming from overall?



Yep.  The Palestinians START the violence by lobbing rocks and missiles and bombs, and the Israelis fight back. If you know that killing a few Jews will get many more Arabs killed, then why do you keep doing it?  Stop attacking them and they would stop defending themselves.  Have you tried a carrot rather than a stick?

- OR -

If violence is all you understand (and that seems the case), then why not kill 50,000 Jews.  By the math above that ought to result in getting about 5 million Palestinians killed, then that would pretty much settle everything, wouldn't it?  The Israelis could drop a few neutron bombs in Gaza and West Bank and end the violence in A DAY.  Then they'd have lots of ready-made homes and other facilities just sitting there ready to be used!   If it were me, I'd be trying to make nice with these people, not piss them off.  You get a lot more bees with honey than you do vinegar.   But then, I really think you'd rather die as a race rather than seek capitulation with an insurmountable and superior force.


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 14, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


For you!


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 14, 2018)

Shazoomx4 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Shazoomx4 said:
> ...


And the new Israel is not the Israel of old. The new Israel is a fake.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 14, 2018)

toobfreak said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Europeans are far more likely to understand that Israel is a terrorist, and a genocidal maniac, that  Capitalism leads to Liberal values,  and healthcare is cheaper when nationalized.
> ...





toobfreak said:


> Yep. The Palestinians START the violence by lobbing rocks and missiles and bombs,


Not so. The Zionists started the violence by going to Palestine with the stated goal of removing the Palestinians and replacing them with foreign colonial settlers.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Aug 14, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



The Arabs initiated the War when Nasser closed the Straits of Titan and  at the same time the U.N. “ peacekeeping” force “ left while Nasser was telling the World he was going to destroy Israel once and for all . I’m not surprised at your stupidity you ignorant Pollack. All of a sudden objecting to what happened after WW 1? You are desperate. However, all Pollacks are


----------



## Shusha (Aug 14, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Now it seems that the Arabs have left. I guess that means they have no rights to displace, oppress or rip the hearts out of Jews in Israel.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Aug 14, 2018)

P F Tinmore said:


> Shazoomx4 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...





P F Tinmore said:


> Shazoomx4 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Tell us please what the difference is between the “ old” Israel and the “ new” one. The “old” one which the Arabs never accepted.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 14, 2018)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > ILOVEISRAEL said:
> ...


Israel has one major precondition. They get to keep everything they have stolen.


----------



## toobfreak (Aug 14, 2018)

P F Tinmore said:


> The Zionists started the violence by going to Palestine with the stated goal of removing the Palestinians and replacing them with foreign colonial settlers.



Sorry, but that just does not ring true.  AS ALREADY REPORTED, as soon as the British settled the Jews in Israel, immediately the rest of the Middle East *vowed that the Jews would not be welcome as neighbors* and that *Islam would drive the Jews into the Sea*. From the very beginning, the Arabs have never sought nor tried peace.  It's just not in your DNA.  Since that time, Islam has continuously tried different methods to destroy the Jews.  The Jews agreed to relocate there by directive of the British and the United Nations and the Arabs took it out on the Jews.  The Jews paid for much of the land, they improved the land, and the Arabs fought the Jews.  

Then in 1947 both the UN and the Jews tried to reach an amiable settlement that would have established a Palestinian State with much land and ended the fighting and the Palestinians WALKED OUT.  They chose more fighting instead.  In the next year, 80% of all Jews moved into the area as a result.  Congratulations:  you've killed thousands of your own people and lost most of the land you could have had.  But you keep right on fighting, throwing rocks and sticks, it has worked out so well for you so far!


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 14, 2018)

Shazoomx4 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Shazoomx4 said:
> ...


Link?


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 14, 2018)

P F Tinmore said:


> Shazoomx4 said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...


Link?

It must be very embarrassing for you that a bunch of starving Jews from Europe kicked the shit out of a billion Arabs.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Aug 14, 2018)

P F Tinmore said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Israel obtained Gaza, W.Bank and E. Jerusalem from Countries who initiated War; It’s that simple. You still can’t tespond to the question Why are the Palestinians entitled to any land within the “ 67 Borders “ linking Gaza and The W. Bank and there is no response.
  Their goal is not only to give them less then the “ 67 Borders” we hear so much about but to make the Israelis a minority in their own Country. That will not happen


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 14, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


The Jews were not the first people there. Nor were they ever the only people there.

There is no historic precedent for an exclusive state.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Aug 14, 2018)

P F Tinmore said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Shusha said:
> ...



Good! Then there shouldn’t be a Palestinian State.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 14, 2018)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > ILOVEISRAEL said:
> ...





ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Israel obtained Gaza, W.Bank and E. Jerusalem from Countries who initiated War; It’s that simple.


So you think that Israel can win Palestinian land from Egypt and Jordan? (BTW, conquest is illegal)

That is an interesting legal concept.

BTW, there are no '67 borders.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 14, 2018)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Palestine is not an exclusive anything state.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 14, 2018)

toobfreak said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > The Zionists started the violence by going to Palestine with the stated goal of removing the Palestinians and replacing them with foreign colonial settlers.
> ...





toobfreak said:


> *vowed that the Jews would not be welcome as neighbors*


The Jews were welcomed as neighbors. They were not welcome as conquerors.

BTW, conquest is illegal.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Aug 14, 2018)

P F Tinmore said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Maybe the Arabs shought have thought about “ International Law”  and “ Illegal conquest” with the sole purpose of the destruction of Israel 
before 1967.  Israel already did win land from Jordan and Egypt in case you haven’t noticed.  Tell us then what the “real borders” are and how they differ from the 67 Borders. Since you are a fan of “ International Law” tell us please under what theory is Israel obligated to give them any land linking Gaza and The W. Bank?
YAWN.,,, No response . How typical


----------



## Shusha (Aug 14, 2018)

P F Tinmore said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...




The Jews were welcomed as dhimmis as long as they kept their place and did not request the rights of equals.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 14, 2018)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > ILOVEISRAEL said:
> ...


Israel did not win land from Egypt and Jordan. They merely took over the occupation.

There are no '67 borders. Those are armistice lines that were *specifically not* be political or territorial boundaries.

Since there are no borders between the West Bank and Gaza, why would a link be a problem?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 14, 2018)

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...


Link?


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Aug 14, 2018)

P F Tinmore said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Sorry, but the Arabs initiated the War and Israel won. To the Victor belongs the Spoils. Somehow “ occupation “ was never mentioned before 1967.  If there are no borders Israel isn’t under any obligation to return to them. Any connection between Gaza and the W. Bank would have to run through “ Israel Proper” Under What theory of “ International Law” is Israel obligated to do that?


----------



## Shusha (Aug 14, 2018)

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...




Link?  Um.  How about every post of yours which denies self-determination and sovereignty to the Jewish people?  Or how about every day on the Temple Mount where Jews presence and prayer is considered "dirty"?  Or how about all the "Palestinian" territory which is cleansed of Jews (not to mention the other ME States)?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 14, 2018)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > ILOVEISRAEL said:
> ...


What borders define Israel proper?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 14, 2018)

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Shusha said:
> ...


Deflection.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Aug 14, 2018)

P F Tinmore said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



You mean the Borders the Arabs talk about that were never accepted before??


----------



## Shusha (Aug 14, 2018)

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...




Its not deflection.  Its the core of the conflict.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 15, 2018)

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Shusha said:
> ...


You sure can make stuff up.


----------



## gtopa1 (Aug 15, 2018)

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Israel's biggest war crime was allowing Hasafat to die a natural death!!

Greg


----------



## gtopa1 (Aug 15, 2018)

P F Tinmore said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



With whom does Israel negotiate borders? Hamas?? Negotiations between Nations cannot occur as there is no Palestinian Nation..except for Jordan...and they don't want the bloody places they vacated in '67.

lol

Greg


----------



## rylah (Aug 15, 2018)

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Can't make Sharia disappear, 
it's the source of all Hamas and Fatah legislation.


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 15, 2018)

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...


Link?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Aug 15, 2018)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > ILOVEISRAEL said:
> ...



No, the war really started with military action, and it just happens to be the Jewish Israelis started the Six Day War in Operation Focus a preemptive air-strike.

But, keep making fun of Poles, to overcompensate for the fact that you keep looking like a stupid barbarian over, and over again.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Aug 15, 2018)

Shusha said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Shusha said:
> ...



Nothing is right about Zionism, and they continue to steal Palestinian land in the West Bank settlements.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Aug 15, 2018)

toobfreak said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > The Zionists started the violence by going to Palestine with the stated goal of removing the Palestinians and replacing them with foreign colonial settlers.
> ...



But, I thought Zionists always cry that British were limiting the amount of Jewish settlement in Israel / Palestine, so the Zionist terrorists like the Irgun were justified blowing up British targets, like the King David Hotel for example.

The Jews were already largely citizens of countries like the Soviet Union, Poland, Hungary, Romania etc.

Not that we wanted them either, if only the stubborn things had assimilated.

This proves Jews were a bunch of immigrant thieves, and did displace a majority Palestinian territory, where Arabs even owned more land than Jews.

You can't make up the desperate lies of the fork tongued Zionist filth column.


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 15, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...


Ooh!
Selective history is *so* sexy!
More, I *beg* of you.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Aug 15, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Another Pollack stupid remark . The War started with Egypt deliberately blocking International Waters that was Israel’s right to use. Also you Moron, the U.N . Peacekeeping force deliberately left . Can you explain that? Now go play with your matches like all dumb Pollacks do.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Aug 15, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



More stupid historical. Lies from the dumb Pollack      I will say one thing; he’s entertainment. Pollacks are so easy to be made fun of . You have to pity them.


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 15, 2018)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > ILOVEISRAEL said:
> ...


CAUTION: You are attempting to reason with a delusional loser.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Aug 15, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



You’re rightHowevet it’s so much fun


----------



## toobfreak (Aug 15, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> But, I thought Zionists always cry that British were limiting the amount of Jewish settlement in Israel / Palestine, so the Zionist terrorists like the Irgun were justified blowing up British targets, like the King David Hotel for example.



You got me.  I wouldn't know.  Like I said, I'm not a Zionist, derp.  Just an outside disinterested third party making some cogent observations on an insane situation.  Want another observation?  Here is your entire argument and complaint summed up:

THE JEWS ARE KICKING OUR ASSES!  

That it the totality of all your statements.  If the Arabs were winning, you'd have no problems.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Aug 15, 2018)

Israel's worst crime was showing mercy in 1967. They should have taken ALL the land and expelled all the non-Jews. Then there would not be any issues now. 100% Jewish state. But they were merciful and gave some land back. Also over 1mil Arabs call Israel home. How many Jews call Jordan, Egypt, Saudi, Iran, Syria home?


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Aug 15, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Israel's worst crime was showing mercy in 1967. They should have taken ALL the land and expelled all the non-Jews. Then there would not be any issues now. 100% Jewish state. But they were merciful and gave some land back. Also over 1mil Arabs call Israel home. How many Jews call Jordan, Egypt, Saudi, Iran, Syria home?



The Pollack Moron sees nothing wrong with Abbas stating “ Palestine” is to be a Israeli Free State” I believe his exact words were; There will not be one single Israeli in Palestine”


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Aug 15, 2018)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Israel's worst crime was showing mercy in 1967. They should have taken ALL the land and expelled all the non-Jews. Then there would not be any issues now. 100% Jewish state. But they were merciful and gave some land back. Also over 1mil Arabs call Israel home. How many Jews call Jordan, Egypt, Saudi, Iran, Syria home?
> ...



He is a useless troll. Irrelevant.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Aug 15, 2018)

gtopa1 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > ILOVEISRAEL said:
> ...



He will tell you the PLO. I have a question though. He states there are no “ borders” only Armistice Lines. There might be a fine line between the two ( no pun intended) but in reality what’s the difference? Then Israel isn’t obligated to go back to them( they wouldn’t anyway) When I asked why Israel should allow a bridge linking Gaza to the W. Bank within their “ “borders” there was no response.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 15, 2018)

toobfreak said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > But, I thought Zionists always cry that British were limiting the amount of Jewish settlement in Israel / Palestine, so the Zionist terrorists like the Irgun were justified blowing up British targets, like the King David Hotel for example.
> ...


The Palestinians make the Jews spend billions of dollars a year to maintain their folly.

So keep kicking that ass.


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 15, 2018)

P F Tinmore said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


The Palis have been the reason Israel is so technologically advanced.
Jews kicking ass.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 15, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...


Indeed, nobody can kill and destroy like Israel.

You must be proud.


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 15, 2018)

P F Tinmore said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...


Jews are great at killing assholes.
I’m very proud.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Aug 15, 2018)

P F Tinmore said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Billions that the US provides. You're laughing at yourself.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Aug 15, 2018)

P F Tinmore said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



If the US would take the hand cuffs off you'd really see what Israel could do.


----------



## toobfreak (Aug 15, 2018)

P F Tinmore said:


> The Palestinians make the Jews spend billions of dollars a year to maintain their folly. So keep kicking that ass.




They will. So you admit that money is more valuable to you than Palestinian lives?!  You'll keep throwing away lives just to cost the Jews money?  Whatever you cost them, THEY GOT IT to spend and they will always have it, billions of dollars and lives you don't have and never will.  Only a disconnected fool argues from a position of weakness and defeat.  What kind of fool claims victory and more war by costing the other side a little money while your side spends BLOOD by the gallon?  A suicidal one.


----------



## Shusha (Aug 15, 2018)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> [He states there are no “ borders” only Armistice Lines. There might be a fine line between the two ( no pun intended) but in reality what’s the difference? Then Israel isn’t obligated to go back to them( they wouldn’t anyway) When I asked why Israel should allow a bridge linking Gaza to the W. Bank within their “ “borders” there was no response.



This is one of those cases where there IS a legally correct answer.  And Tinmore is correct.  The Armistice Lines were lines drawn at the places where the military forces of Israel and Jordan ceased fighting.  The Armistice Agreement between Israel and Jordan including very specific language that the Armistice lines not to be construed as borders.  The Armistice Agreement between Israel and Jordan became irrelevant when it was replaced by a Peace Treaty between those two States.  This effectively dissolved the Armistice Lines.  

Most of the world gets it wrong when discussing "1967 borders".  Those have never existed as borders and since 1994 ceased to exist at all.  There ARE, however, temporary lines (borders) which demarcate Areas A, B, C and Gaza and the relative control of each of the Parties to the Conflict in each of those areas.  In anticipation of a future Peace Treaty.  

Should that Peace Treaty not materialize (and I think we all agree it seems unlikely in the near future or at all), Tinmore's claim is that the territory is all Palestine, while mine is that the territory is all legally Israel.  (I'm right).


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Aug 15, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...





P F Tinmore said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...




I like the way they “ kick ass” No W. Bank and no E. Jerusalem !   GO
TEAM GO.   !!!!!!!


----------



## Shusha (Aug 15, 2018)

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



What, exactly am I making up?  That you reject Jewish self-determination and sovereignty?  That Arabs whine and moan and bitch and complain and throw rocks and occasionally murder people because Jews place their filthy feet on the Temple Mount?  That no Jews live in territory controlled by "Palestinian Arabs"?

Easily refuted.  In fact, just five posts after the one I just quoted, you thanked Sobie for saying "Nothing is right about Zionism" and in the post immediately after thanked him for saying "if only the stubborn things had assimilated (in other countries)".


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 15, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...


The US is on the stupid train. We are going broke. Don't put all your eggs in one basket. That money can't last forever.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 15, 2018)

toobfreak said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > The Palestinians make the Jews spend billions of dollars a year to maintain their folly. So keep kicking that ass.
> ...





toobfreak said:


> They will. So you admit that money is more valuable to you than Palestinian lives?! You'll keep throwing away lives just to cost the Jews money?


It doesn't matter what the Palestinians do, Israel will still kill them and steal their stuff like they have since 1948.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 15, 2018)

Shusha said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > [He states there are no “ borders” only Armistice Lines. There might be a fine line between the two ( no pun intended) but in reality what’s the difference? Then Israel isn’t obligated to go back to them( they wouldn’t anyway) When I asked why Israel should allow a bridge linking Gaza to the W. Bank within their “ “borders” there was no response.
> ...





Shusha said:


> Tinmore's claim is that the territory is all Palestine, while mine is that the territory is all legally Israel. (I'm right).


No you're not.

Can you prove it?


----------



## Shusha (Aug 15, 2018)

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > ILOVEISRAEL said:
> ...




Easily.  I have done it numerous times.  But you wouldn't accept the proof even if angels announced it from your front porch.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Aug 15, 2018)

P F Tinmore said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



They download the Amin al Husseini paperback and put it on Hard Drive. I’m very proud


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Aug 15, 2018)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > ILOVEISRAEL said:
> ...



If blocking waters of Israel is a war provoking offense, then surely Israel's creation upon Palestinians is also a war provoking offense.

But, you  don't care about intellectual honesty, you just want to get yours at all costs.

Let's face it, you're a Jewish Zionist, and your disgusting people think you're above the law, and are the worst hypocrites, and most dishonest scoundrels I've ever encountered.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Aug 15, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



It seems increasingly you Jewish Zionists just mock, and insult people, incapable of an upfront, factual, or honest debate.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Aug 15, 2018)

toobfreak said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > But, I thought Zionists always cry that British were limiting the amount of Jewish settlement in Israel / Palestine, so the Zionist terrorists like the Irgun were justified blowing up British targets, like the King David Hotel for example.
> ...



You're clearly a Zionist, why is it so hard to figure out?

How are the Jews kicking our asses?

I'm not a Palestinian, nor an Arab, or even a Muslim for that matter.

I however understand that Israelis are overwhelmingly a horde of immigrant citizens of the Soviet Union, Poland, Hungary, Romania etc. who had flooded Palestine, and went onto to massacre, and displace the Palestinian people, effectively stealing their land, and still do by building Israeli settlements in the West Bank.


----------



## toobfreak (Aug 15, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Your MOTHER is a Zionist.  Moron, half a dozen people in the thread just in the short time I've followed it have STATED they are getting their asses kicked and provided the data!   There's no point trying to debate with a one trick pony.





 


The best ass kicking is when they don't even have the sense to stop coming for more.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Aug 15, 2018)

toobfreak said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...



You Zionists are very primitive, and brutal people, you just understand the power of looting, and shooting.

What does Palestinians getting brutalized by Israel to submission have to do with anything?

That doesn't make it right, and wouldn't be accepted if they weren't poor wittle Jews.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Aug 15, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > ILOVEISRAEL said:
> ...



It seems you Pollack Morons keep insisting we took Gaza , W. Bank and E. Jerusalem after they initiated War, tell us you wish “ Zionists” were t here anymore, in your deluded mind accuse people of coming from Russia ( what if they did) , deny the Pollack role in the Jolocaust and blame it on the Jews instead. You have no comment about why the U.N. “
Peacekeepers” left after Israel Egypt closed down the Straits because you are too stupid to do so.


----------



## toobfreak (Aug 15, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Sure we do!  That's why we do it SO WELL.  You know, I wasn't a Zionist pro Israel when I came here but you sure have made me one!   And primitive and brutal?  Is that why Arabs have been in the middle of just about every conflict around the world since the 12th century?



> What does Palestinians getting brutalized by Israel to submission have to do with anything?



I suppose it's just PURE FUN kicking Palestinian ass because they make such good victims.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Aug 15, 2018)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Your beloved Israel created the  6 Day War by attacking first in Operation Focus a preemptive strike by Israel, meaning you started the fighting, got it Zionist punk?

Polish people were killed by Nazi Germany too, but leave it to Jews to be such scoundrels, they not only ignore the Polish victims, or that Poland was the first to fight the Nazis, but to outright blame Poland for the Holocaust.

Yes, I'm going to blame Jewish Nazi collaborators for what they did too, so long as rotten ignorant Jews blame Polish Nazi collaborators.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Aug 15, 2018)

toobfreak said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...



Brutes, who loot, and shoot, or who support it, that's what  the Zionists are.

Yeah, it's so fun brutally displacing Palestinians off their land.

I think you Zionists need to get punked, you obviously don't have basic morals at all, pure Psychopaths.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Aug 15, 2018)

P F Tinmore said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Then tell your terror friends to stop forcing us to use money to fight against them.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Aug 15, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...




Sorry, you stupid Pollack Moron.  Egypt closed the Straits of Titan and the U.N. Peacekeepers deliberately left at Nasser ‘s insistence. If you are too stupid to comprehend  that it’s understood( You’re Polish
     Jews are to blame? Stop blaming othe people for what your disgusting primitive ilk did.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Aug 15, 2018)

P F Tinmore said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



YAWN..... Here we go..,,, Israel doesn’t have the right to exist. The Palestinians dont want peace; they never have.


----------



## toobfreak (Aug 15, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



You stupid Arabs had already been fighting the Jews for about 40 years at that point, jerk.

*FACT:*

The UN Partition which created the state of Israel also proposed an Arab state from the other half of the area. The Jews accepted, the League of Arab Nations refused -- not the people living there, mind you, but the governments of the existing Arab Nations.  That was actually to be the second Arab nation from the former Ottoman territory that the UK named the Mandate of Palestine. The first, with 7/8ths of the territory, was Jordan. 

*Yes, you've read that correctly, TWO Arab nations from the territory. With 1/16th to be Jewish. *

Why is that too much to ask for? 

*FACT:*

There was NO Palestinian identity before WW1. There were Arabs and Jews living throughout the region. 

And the invasion was of Israel, the day after it was declared a state, by the armies of five Arab countries. 

The Arabs are just getting to lay in the bed they helped make, PUNK.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Aug 15, 2018)

toobfreak said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > ILOVEISRAEL said:
> ...



Palestinian Arabs owned more land, and were the majority of Palestine prior to WW2.

This is a indisputable fact.

Israel declaring their nation upon the lands of another is a war provoking offense.

I don't know how Zionists don't grasp facts, they just make up their own bs.

We really need to defeat Zionism, and make sure such a primitive ideology never haunts Humanity again.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Aug 15, 2018)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > ILOVEISRAEL said:
> ...



Zionists they're brutal, they're obnoxious, they're liars, they're hypocrites, they're ignorant, they're hardly even Human.

With that said, what's so hard to grasp that Israel starting the military action in the Six Day War in Operation Focus a preemptive strike by Israel first.

Nazis have made similar claims in WW2, that by blocking access to East Prussia, through the Gdansk corridor, somehow provoked WW2.

I don't see much difference in mentality between Nazis, and Zionists, both tend to be very primitive, ignorant, brutal, lying, and manipulative.

With that said, Jews also played a role in the Holocaust, why do you keep denying that role?


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 15, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > ILOVEISRAEL said:
> ...


I get it...
I responded to *your* initial attack on the existence of Jews and you state *I* initiated the conversation.
You do realize what a *jackass* you are making out of your useless existence.


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 15, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


We’ve been punked...Europe.


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 15, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


So when Japan or Saudi Arabia or China own most of the property in NYC, it’s no longer owned by the US.
You truly are a dumb piece of shit.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Aug 15, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...



If someone was stopping you from getting off your block and the police who were there to prevent this deliberately left that gives you the right to take matters into your own hands. That’s exactly what happened in the 67 War.
   The stupid Pollack can’t/ won’t acknowledge the events that happened because he honestly can’t comprehend that .


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Aug 15, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



He’s too stupid to realize what a Jackass he is


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Aug 15, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...



Are you making an argument for state land ownership?

A.) Then why do you insist the Polish nation owes Jews money on land?

B.) Then why do you insist the Israeli nation owes Palestinian no money on land?

Aha, it's all about the Chosen ones, and getting theirs at all costs.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Aug 15, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...



Haavara Agreement?
Why did Nazis do business deals with Zionist Jews, in which helped initiate Israel?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Aug 15, 2018)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



If Egypt blockading Tiran is so terrible, why did Zionists keep arguing that Israel has the right to blockade the West Bank, and Gaza?

By your own logic, then absolutely Palestinians are just fighting back against Israeli blockade's.
Just like you're claiming Israelis are just fighting back against Egyptian blockade's back when.

See, it's truly a bunch of twistory, or rather twisted history, to muster all you can to justify the Zion's brutality.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Aug 15, 2018)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



You're too stupid to realize Zionism is brutality, theft, death, and destruction.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Aug 15, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



You’re too stupid to acknowledge that Egypt blocked the Straits of Tiran and the U.N “ peacekeepers “ force left, You are too stupid and ignorant to acknowledge your disgusting uncivilized Ilk in the Holocaust


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Aug 15, 2018)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > ILOVEISRAEL said:
> ...




If blockades provoke wars.

Why don't you want to discuss the Israeli blockade upon Palestine in the modern times?

Blockade of the Gaza Strip - Wikipedia


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Aug 15, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Moron, that’s because Hamas was smuggling 


SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



You’re the one that has the twisted warped Pollack Version of History. By your version, if Egypt blocking the Straits and the U.N. Peacekeepers does not mean they initiated the War and Israel did not have the right to do what they did then  I can say the Palestinians have no right to fight against the blockade !! See how that works??? You are a Pollack Who denied your own twisted history of hate and brutality


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Aug 15, 2018)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > ILOVEISRAEL said:
> ...



The whole chain of events were provoked by Israel in the first place, due to stealing Palestinian lands.

People have a right to react to bullies.

Yes, Israel did attack first in the case of the Six Day War.

Why do you continue to deny, and deny some more?


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Aug 15, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



The Pollack Moron speaks again. Straits of Tiran being blocked and the U.N. “
peacekeepers “ leaving had nothing to do with “ Palestine” Was that the reason the U.N. “ peacekeepers left?”


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Aug 15, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...





SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 15, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


A.) You dumb piece of shit, the Pollacks took *homes*, *possessions* and *bank accounts*.
B.) Other than outdoor toilets what did the Jews take from *them*?  Nothing, you dumb piece of shit.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Aug 15, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...





SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


 
Why do you continue to deny that the Egyptians instigated it by closing the Straits of Tiran?  Pollack, you still haven’t told me why the U.N. peacekeeping force left


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 15, 2018)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > ILOVEISRAEL said:
> ...


Have pity on Adolf, he’s been fired by every religion.


----------



## member (Aug 15, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...








*brutal*


* obnoxious*
*liars*
*hypocrites*


* ignorant*
*primitive*
*manipulative.*


 *they're hardly even Human.***

this is all of us !

****Footnote:  if terrorists [like the taliban and icehole] don't see that "genocide" and suicide bombing is evil - then i really agree with the term:  *"hardly even Human."*




 Sobietskisvdeupreo -- i'd be right behind 

 you if I thought that Israel was a brutal regime, and PM Netanyahu was a schlub....but he "aint." i like him.  No country on earth....especially in my backyard, is perfect.

................it's just that:  this primitiveness in the islamic world is way too much [evil].







Terrorists......

 -- you hope they turn to God [come to their senses]....

before they turn into the 

 taliban, etc...



_"abba -- hello, can you hear me now?  sorry-mortars, bullets whizzing over head !  abdul called in sick again, I may be late for dinner papa .....or, I MAY not be there at all !"_

.....them coming to God............[it's a longshot with 95% of them] --- you have to be a NUT to begin with to "join" a terrorist group or walk into the neighborhood mosque and blow yourself up... 




the palestinians - drenched in terrorism.  they're not going to get their own state.

p.s.: regarding the taliban/hamass/alqUaeda.............






the Taliban _*vs*_ the rest of the world that BUILDS and sends 

 ROCKETS TO MARS and deep space……

Imagine – these ...cave-dwellers, people who shovel food into their mouths, who sit on the floor to talk, eat, sleep -- the SANE rocket world does nothing and can't stop "cave-people."  they got the best of the afghan solidiers yesterday:  _*"Afghan soldiers had surrendered to the Taliban while 17 others were captured because: The soldiers ran out of ammo, food and water..."*_






_hala-fala - we not rrrrrun out of nudting !_​


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Aug 15, 2018)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > ILOVEISRAEL said:
> ...



Why do you continue to deny that Israel instigating the war of 1948, by claiming land which wasn't there's?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Aug 15, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Why do you think you are owed by Poland, but don't owe Palestine for the same thing?

Typical Zionist hypocrite, to say the very least.

Communists took away everybody's homes, possessions, and bank accounts, so why were 3 out of 4 top officials in Post WW2 Soviet Poland Jews, like Jakub Berman, Hillary Minc, and Roman Zambrowski?


----------



## member (Aug 15, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...






 *"Typical Zionist hypocrite, to say the very least."*

what's even stupider is:  "palestinian terrorists -- is a body of a government."  where's this thing going  ?  when are the palestinians going to get their state ?  how could they get one when terrorists are in charge and are the people wanting a state?




I'm sorry....you know, peace + peace w/terrorists....?


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 15, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Reading comprehension issue?
When my father-in-law was liberated the American soldiers asked the Jews if they wanted them to shoot the Polish scum in the nearby villages who didn’t want to give the Jews any food.
The American troops knew the Polish scum they were dealing with.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Aug 15, 2018)

Are Jews Smarter Than Everyone Else?

The crimes are we are just smarter...he he


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Aug 15, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



This subject is about Israel's war crimes, not about made up war crimes Jews pretend Poles did.


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 15, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


What war crimes?
Time for an out-of-context quote.
I hope you die a painful death because you’re boring me to death.


----------



## toobfreak (Aug 15, 2018)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > ILOVEISRAEL said:
> ...




More than that, he has the *King of the Pollacks* as his very mentor and avatar!


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Aug 15, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Only crime was not finishing their conquest. Jews are too nice.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Aug 15, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Being too lenient is a crime? Now I'll stalk you and see how you like it.

Israel's other crime is being a mostly Jewish state. You bigots hate that.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Aug 15, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Why don't Jews try killing millions of Palestinians?


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 15, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Tell the UN to STFU and they will.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Aug 15, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Because they are merciful and would succeed. It is obvious.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Aug 15, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



So, you admit you want genocide of Palestinians?


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 15, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


By the way, ShitForBrains, do you know why the 70th year celebration went without a hitch?
Because the Arabs who love Israel inform on their fellow Arabs.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Aug 15, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Real Palestinians are Jews. I don't want genocide of my people. No.


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 15, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


The murderers.
There are many who love Israel.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Aug 15, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...








All about the $$$. Squatters in Gaza don't have any. But it is Israel's fault?


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 15, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


You’ve already admitted you want genocide of Jews.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Aug 15, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Where did I say such a thing?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Aug 15, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



When you blamed them for every single world problem and said the world would be better off without them? IDK....


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 15, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


At least 2x today, ShitForBrains.
You don’t think too clearly when you’re in one of you psychotic swings.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Aug 15, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Really? Where?


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 15, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


I guess I’m supposed to be your secretary?
Hardly.
You’re supposed to clean my toilets.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Aug 15, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Moron, you initially stated that Israel
Initiated the 67 War which was a Pollack lie


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Aug 15, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Toilets are too good for him


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 15, 2018)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > ILOVEISRAEL said:
> ...


Code....
S4Bs = Shit4Brains
OOC = Out of Context
OOCO = Out of Chronological Order


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 15, 2018)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Ask S4Bs for his {low}life story.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Aug 16, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



He’s a Pollack. That says it all.


----------



## member (Aug 16, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...






 _*“Why don't Jews try killing millions of Palestinians?”*_




  calm down... 

(it woulda been done already if they had the mindset of..Hamass). <~~~~ icky terrorists.


----------



## Ecocertifmrl (Sep 25, 2018)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > ILOVEISRAEL said:
> ...


Yes. There is evidnece that....

No wait. There isn't my bad. Excuse me.


----------



## Ecocertifmrl (Sep 25, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Haven't they?


----------



## Ecocertifmrl (Sep 25, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


The pink fluffy ones.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Sep 25, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...


That has always been my point. Jews bought land in Palestine. So? It was still Palestinian land. Private ownership does not remove that land from the country.


----------



## Shusha (Sep 25, 2018)

P F Tinmore said:


> Private ownership does not remove that land from the country.



Except you only apply this concept to one side.


----------



## Ecocertifmrl (Sep 25, 2018)

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Private ownership does not remove that land from the country.
> ...


How?


----------



## Hollie (Sep 25, 2018)

P F Tinmore said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



What land was removed from.... wait for it.... the “country of Pally’land”?

Secondly, Ottoman land records indicate that Syrian, Egyptian and Lebanese land owners sold large tracts of property to Jewish purchasers.

Where was the PA when you needed them?

PA arrests Palestinians for selling land to Israelis/Jews, follows Mufti's religious prohibition - PMW Bulletins


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 25, 2018)




----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Sep 25, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


>



That includes E. JERUSALEM!!!!!!


----------



## theliq (Sep 25, 2018)

member said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Huh,they have tried to kill off Semitic Jews and Palestinians,,,,Israel today is run by Zionists that Terrorist Group of Non Semitic Jews,you know Central Asian Non-Jewish Converts to Judaism,they are no more Jewish than I am...The Ultra Jews do not even recognise them as Jewish and they are right....they are merely Synthetic Jews a Rag-Tad of non Jewish ETHNICS


----------



## theliq (Sep 25, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


>


Trouble is you Zionist NONE JEWS WERE NEVER THERE,You Fool...only  Semitic Jews and Semitic Palestinians were...You are only converts to the Jewish Faith...You are not Jews at all...that is why you are only known as SYNTHETIC JEWS and you have NO RIGHT TO BE THERE AT ALL,your ancestory is NOT JEWISH AT ALL...YOU LIE


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 25, 2018)

theliq said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Do you need a hug? You seem angry. How do you know who I am or who my ancestors were?


----------



## theliq (Sep 25, 2018)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > ILOVEISRAEL said:
> ...


Sorry but he's right ...You are a ZIONIST MORON AND SHOULD BE BANNED FOR ALL THE LIES YOU SPEW ON HERE


----------



## theliq (Sep 25, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Why would I be Angry,,,I am merely telling the truth...as for you and your ilk,you are Gypo's from Europe or Asia...and a decendent of converts most Zionists are...NOW PROVE ME WRONG...You can't without Lying

ps...JERUSALEM...was not the original city,it was the Canaanite Capital called SALEM,they were there way before the Jews/Israeite invaded them and Exterminated them,all you did was just prefix the city with JEW U SALEM...Get your facts right before spewing your lies on here


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Sep 25, 2018)

theliq said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



YOU ARE A.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Sep 25, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



He’s upset about his “ manhood” He can’t find it.


----------



## theliq (Sep 25, 2018)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


BUT I AM RIGHT,RIGHT,RIGHT...NOW LEAVE LEAVE PALESTINE


----------



## theliq (Sep 25, 2018)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...


Well you are Lying again,mind you I could never satisfy you because your pussy is as wide as a DUSTBIN LID


----------



## theliq (Sep 25, 2018)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


I know but at least I can have a SHIT,all you can do is SHIT OUT YOUR MOUTH,and you do it quite successfully as can be clearly seen on here


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 25, 2018)

theliq said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...



Ha ha ha ha ha. How shall I prove you wrong my antisemitic friend?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 25, 2018)

theliq said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...



Hey man. If the terrorists want Israel. Have em come and take it.


----------



## theliq (Sep 25, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


I have never been anti-semitic in my life BUT I HATE ZIONISTS FOR OBVIOUS REASONS...Call me Anti-Zionist all day long and I'd proudly agree....YOU ARE NOT SEMITIC... AS UNLIKE REAL JEWS AND PALESTINIANS YOU HAVE ABSOLUTELY NO DIRECT LINEAGE TO ABRAHAM,YOU FOOL


----------



## Shusha (Sep 25, 2018)

theliq said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...




Translation:  I LOVE Semitic people.  As long as they are Arab Muslims.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 25, 2018)

theliq said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...



Shoot. You re right. I just like antagonizing Islamist terrorists. Oh well. 99% of Jews are Zionists btw. You so bigotted.


----------



## Shusha (Sep 25, 2018)

theliq said:


> AS UNLIKE REAL JEWS AND PALESTINIANS YOU HAVE ABSOLUTELY NO DIRECT LINEAGE TO ABRAHAM,YOU FOOL



Wait, what?!  You can PROVE the direct lineage to Abraham for "real" Jews and Arabs?!  Whoa.  How do you DO that?!


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 25, 2018)

Shusha said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



Yep. Meanwhile the dude is far far far away in Aussie land. Weird.


----------



## theliq (Sep 25, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > ILOVEISRAEL said:
> ...


You should be careful what you wish for...I see you have become desperate in you prose,you have lost to me all Zionist do because your whole EXISTENCE IS A LIE....I only deal in Truth and Actual Facts


----------



## theliq (Sep 25, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...


GO BACK TO YOUR KENNEL,AND LIQ YOUR WOUNDS..YOU ARE DEFEATED


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 25, 2018)

theliq said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...



You don’t know history. Sorry to hear that. LOL. European Jews were also from Israel. Well their ancestors were. Maybe you should read books instead of burning them? Come and get it. I welcome It!!!!


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 25, 2018)

theliq said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Shusha said:
> ...



If I am defeated then why are you whining to me about giving land back? LOL.

You an Islamist sir?


----------



## theliq (Sep 25, 2018)

Shusha said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > AS UNLIKE REAL JEWS AND PALESTINIANS YOU HAVE ABSOLUTELY NO DIRECT LINEAGE TO ABRAHAM,YOU FOOL
> ...


Shows how really IGNORANT YOU ARE,read the Scolls Lady


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 25, 2018)

theliq said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...



Scrolls? Is this Dungeons and Dragons? Dumbass.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Sep 25, 2018)

Shusha said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...





theliq said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...



Your existence isn’t a lie; We all know you are here and are a    You are the desperate one.  BTW, Post is NOT spelled prose.  You are so desperate you can’t even provide links.


----------



## theliq (Sep 25, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


What a brainwashed little Cult Zionist you are...You still havent answered my question...WHAT IS YOUR TAWDY ANCESTORY Thanks  st


----------



## fncceo (Sep 25, 2018)

theliq said:


> I have never been anti-semitic in my life BUT I HATE ZIONISTS FOR OBVIOUS REASONS.



How to hate Jews and be politically correct.

I don't hate Australians, I just hate people who live on the Australian continent.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Sep 25, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



He’s too stupid to read. Actually, that’s not true. He’s too busy cleaning himself.


----------



## theliq (Sep 25, 2018)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...


You lose always to me,go see a Gyno he may be able to help you


----------



## theliq (Sep 25, 2018)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...


YOU'VE LOST AGAIN Dustbin Lid


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Sep 25, 2018)

theliq said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...





theliq said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



Because you can’t read I lost???Go clean yourself. You may feel better


----------



## theliq (Sep 25, 2018)

fncceo said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > I have never been anti-semitic in my life BUT I HATE ZIONISTS FOR OBVIOUS REASONS.
> ...


I have quite a lot of time for you fncceo...You are wrong in your summation and you know it,so be truthful


----------



## Shusha (Sep 25, 2018)

theliq said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...



I'm confused.  So the people who read the Scrolls are descended from Abraham?  If I read the Scrolls does my blood become PURE?!  How does that work, exactly?


----------



## Shusha (Sep 25, 2018)

fncceo said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > I have never been anti-semitic in my life BUT I HATE ZIONISTS FOR OBVIOUS REASONS.
> ...



I don't hate Australians, I just hate the ones who can't prove their lineage back 5000 years.


----------



## fncceo (Sep 25, 2018)

Shusha said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...



There are Australians who can prove their lineage back 5,000 years or more.

The White Australians nearly made them extinct.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Sep 25, 2018)

fncceo said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > fncceo said:
> ...



He’s a self Hating Australian. Don’t blame him


----------



## fncceo (Sep 25, 2018)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > Shusha said:
> ...



Sometimes self hatred is just common sense.


----------



## RoccoR (Sep 25, 2018)

RE:   Israel and Palestine
※→  theliq,  et al,

Please explain*!*



theliq said:


> BUT I AM RIGHT,RIGHT,RIGHT...NOW LEAVE LEAVE PALESTINE


*(COMMENT)*

What do you  mean by "Palestine?"    When YOU say "Palestine, exactly what is that, and when did it become self-governing?

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Sep 25, 2018)

RoccoR said:


> RE:   Israel and Palestine
> ※→  theliq,  et al,
> 
> Please explain*!*
> ...



Haven’t you heard? The DUMBASS says you have no right to be there!


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 25, 2018)

P F Tinmore said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Are you insane?


----------



## theliq (Sep 25, 2018)

Shusha said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Shusha said:
> ...


You lack of English Comprehension is dire


----------



## theliq (Sep 25, 2018)

Shusha said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...


Idiot


----------



## theliq (Sep 25, 2018)

fncceo said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > fncceo said:
> ...


Huh,try 60,000 years...you cannot speak because in America you wiped out the Native Americans,Enslaved Black people and Lynched them

Moreover the Jews,wiped out the Moabites,Canaanites and tried the same with the Palestinians...Back to your Kennel

You Zionists are not even Jews


----------



## theliq (Sep 25, 2018)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> > RE:   Israel and Palestine
> ...


Convert Gypo's have no right to be there,they have NEVER BEEN THERE because you are and your ancestory are derived from other ETHNICS not JEWS AT ALL,Zionism is a SHAM


JUST GO BACK TO WHERE YOU CAME FROM


----------



## theliq (Sep 25, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


NO I just Hate TERRORISTS


----------



## theliq (Sep 25, 2018)

RoccoR said:


> RE:   Israel and Palestine
> ※→  theliq,  et al,
> 
> Please explain*!*
> ...


Well I don't mean Zionists...those lousy Terrorist you love to support


----------



## theliq (Sep 25, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


NO BUT YOU ARE


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 25, 2018)

theliq said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...



So now you hate Islam. OK. We are discussing Jews. Stay on topic.


----------



## theliq (Sep 25, 2018)

fncceo said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > fncceo said:
> ...


Is that why Ultra's and Semitic Real Jews hate Zionists,you should note that Wonderful Jews of the 20th Century despised Zionism,but I think you deliberately avoided that....Shameful


----------



## theliq (Sep 25, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


DUH...how is downtown Tel Aviv these days


----------



## theliq (Sep 25, 2018)

RoccoR said:


> RE:   Israel and Palestine
> ※→  theliq,  et al,
> 
> Please explain*!*
> ...


Come on Rocco,let not go there,I do not recognise Zionist Israel...because Zionist are not Real Jews,moreover the Zionists have NOT adhered to the UN Charter when given Statehood in 1948...All they have done is Flood the Holy Land with Non Jewish Zionist converts,AND MURDERING PALESTINIANS...housing these Leeches on Occupied Palestinian Territory,which you seem to have Forgotten in you exasperating denial of the Criminal Antics AND acts of the Zionists

Lets just leave it at that friend.STEVE

PS Look I have had over 40 responders from your side in the past day and a half,some total ignorance,most abusive and apart from yours all Stupid...even you must Cringe when you read them,I can't say anymore on this thread because some Morons are now attempting to incite me on other threads...Zionist Trolls..YUK


----------



## Linkiloo (Sep 26, 2018)

theliq said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...


And yet you don't know the basic rules of English grammar and capitalise when it takes your fancy.


----------



## Ecocertifmrl (Sep 26, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


Russia is buying land from finland all the  time - "secretly". Does that mean finland is russia?


----------



## Ecocertifmrl (Sep 26, 2018)

Linkiloo said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Shusha said:
> ...


Yet I can comprehend his text just fine.

Though sometimes his insults are so creative I don't quite, but they're not the important part anyway.


----------



## Ecocertifmrl (Sep 26, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Read the Quran man. It's full of the truth. Jews agree. Only they don't like who dictated it.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 26, 2018)

Ecocertifmrl said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...


It depends on the condition(s) of the sales.
The land bought from the Arabs was specifically to live on as the Arabs sold the land and left.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 26, 2018)

theliq said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> > RE:   Israel and Palestine
> ...



You complain a lot and you are 100% incorrect. You need to really learn history and geography before so vehemently opining on it.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 26, 2018)

Ecocertifmrl said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...



If I want to read fiction I ll read Stephen King.


----------



## Wreeworld (Sep 26, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Ecocertifmrl said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Poor taste goes hand in hand with poor arguments..


----------



## Ecocertifmrl (Sep 26, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > RoccoR said:
> ...


Lol


----------



## Ecocertifmrl (Sep 26, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> Ecocertifmrl said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


It doesnt define anything - regardless of the conditions.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Sep 26, 2018)

Ecocertifmrl said:


> Read the Quran man. It's full of the truth. Jews agree. Only they don't like who dictated it.


 When I read the Quran, all the hatred in it turns my stomach.

Mohammad was nothing but a murderer and rapist who wrote this manifesto to invest in himself a sense of holiness in order to bind his warriors to him.    He calls for deceit, he tells Muslims to not take Jews or Christians as friends, and he orders eternal warfare until all submit.

Heck, in the Hadiths, the rapist even calls for his followers to rape the women of the lands they invaded in front of their husbands and then kill the men.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 26, 2018)

Ecocertifmrl said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Ecocertifmrl said:
> ...


It’s obvious you’re an angry Arab who’s pissed his ancestors sold their land in a legal transaction.


----------



## Ecocertifmrl (Sep 26, 2018)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Ecocertifmrl said:
> 
> 
> > Read the Quran man. It's full of the truth. Jews agree. Only they don't like who dictated it.
> ...


So you speak arabic.


----------



## Ecocertifmrl (Sep 26, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> Ecocertifmrl said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Sep 26, 2018)

Ecocertifmrl said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...



Extremely stupid and ignorant post. We are talking about writings made thousands of years ago, nothing to do with the “ Palestinians” or 1948. 
   Reading crap like that makes me rejoice everytime a Palestinian is killed


----------



## Ecocertifmrl (Sep 26, 2018)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Ecocertifmrl said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


The Quran was written in 600AC.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 26, 2018)

Ecocertifmrl said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > Ecocertifmrl said:
> ...



And? Mo could neither read nor write. Quran is full of conjecture.


----------



## Ecocertifmrl (Sep 26, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Ecocertifmrl said:
> 
> 
> > ILOVEISRAEL said:
> ...


You understand the connection if you read the post I quoted (it isn't easy, I know).

The Quran was dictated by Muhammad to ten chosen people who wrote it down.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Sep 26, 2018)

Ecocertifmrl said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > Ecocertifmrl said:
> ...



Your point? I think that was before 1948!!!!


----------



## Ecocertifmrl (Sep 26, 2018)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Ecocertifmrl said:
> 
> 
> > ILOVEISRAEL said:
> ...


Don't try to avoid it. You don't know what you're talking about. That's the point.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Sep 26, 2018)

Ecocertifmrl said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Ecocertifmrl said:
> ...



Oh..... So the dictation was wrong? Who were these ten “ chosen people?”  Wait.... I thought you said everything in the Quran was Correct!!!!


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Sep 26, 2018)

Ecocertifmrl said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > Ecocertifmrl said:
> ...



You don’t know what YOU ARE talking about.  That’s the point.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 26, 2018)

Ecocertifmrl said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Ecocertifmrl said:
> ...


To one Jewish scribe at knife point.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 26, 2018)

Ecocertifmrl said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Ecocertifmrl said:
> ...



And the green aliens who were videotaping it. LOL.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 26, 2018)

Ecocertifmrl said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > Ecocertifmrl said:
> ...



Are you a Muslim, sir? Or a scholar who studied the Q?


----------



## Ecocertifmrl (Sep 26, 2018)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Ecocertifmrl said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


What?



> Who were these ten “ chosen people?”


1. Zayd bin Thabit. 
2. Ubayy bin Ka‘b. 
3. ‘Abdullah bin Sa‘d bin Abi Sarah. 
4. Zubayr bin al-‘Awwam. 
5. Khalid bin Sa‘id bin al-‘As. 
6. Aban bin Sa‘id bin al-‘As. 
7. Hanzalah bin ar-Rabi‘ al-Asadi. 
8. Mu‘ayqib bin Abi Fatimah. 
9. ‘Abdullah bin Arqam az-Zuhri. 
10. Shurahbil bin Hasanah. 
11. ‘Abdullah bin Rawahah. 
12. Abu Bakr. 
13. ‘Umar. 
14. ‘Uthman. 
15. ‘Ali 



> Wait.... I thought you said everything in the Quran was Correct!!!!


What?


----------



## Ecocertifmrl (Sep 26, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Ecocertifmrl said:
> 
> 
> > ILOVEISRAEL said:
> ...


No and no.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 26, 2018)

Ecocertifmrl said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > Ecocertifmrl said:
> ...



Made up names. You have zero proof that they were there. NONE!


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 26, 2018)

Ecocertifmrl said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Ecocertifmrl said:
> ...



Then why are you opining as such?


----------



## Ecocertifmrl (Sep 26, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Ecocertifmrl said:
> 
> 
> > ILOVEISRAEL said:
> ...


----------



## Ecocertifmrl (Sep 26, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Ecocertifmrl said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Am I?


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Sep 26, 2018)

Ecocertifmrl said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > Ecocertifmrl said:
> ...



“ R


AzogtheDefiler said:


> Ecocertifmrl said:
> 
> 
> > ILOVEISRAEL said:
> ...



Know when a Pro Palestinian lies? When he opens his mouth


----------



## member (Sep 26, 2018)

Ecocertifmrl said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...







 _*"Read the Quran man. It's full of the truth..."*_










That was funny…(you know, in a ...*guLp* 

 kinda way)....




......the Q*u*aran.....










 
so.........if you're so knowledgable about it:





what page again does it say that i have to cover my....whole self?  

 WHERE DOES IT SAY again that i have to wear gloves too, to cover as much of my skin as possible ?  what islamic law does it break if my eyebrow is showing ? LoL.......what page is _that on_ mr/miss ? 






 take a hike w/this...."quaran" GARBAGE.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 26, 2018)

Ecocertifmrl said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Ecocertifmrl said:
> ...



100%


member said:


> Ecocertifmrl said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...




This may be the best post ever on these boards.


----------



## RoccoR (Sep 26, 2018)

RE:  Israel's war crimes
※→  Ecocertifmrl, Indeependent, P F Tinmore, et al,

As a general rule, private ownership transactions and sales do not affect the sovereignty of the land.  And, as a general rule, the conditions of the sale _(mineral rights, easements, usage restrictions, etc)_ and purpose _[commercial, residential, industrial, ports and cargo terminals (international & domestic), diplomatic (post, camps and stations) and ambassadorial, counselor offices and chancelleries, etc, - and - territorial transfers]_ all have an impact.  Some effect sovereignty and others do not.



Ecocertifmrl said:


> > It depends on the condition(s) of the sales.
> > The land bought from the Arabs was specifically to live on as the Arabs sold the land and left.
> 
> 
> It doesn't define anything - regardless of the conditions.


*(COMMENT)*

As spoken about in these recent discussion, we are talking about private land in real estate transactions for private use.  In most cases _(although there are exceptions)_ sovereignty is not altered.  When there are private restrictions in deed or covenants, then they are usually spelled out.  For example, if you buy a cemetery plot, you _(normally)_ do not own the plot.  Normally you buy, what is in effect, an easement _(to and from)_ with all sorts of restrictions; or for the sole purpose of a burial.

Anyway, the we do not exactly know what the limitations and restrictions are until the deed is examined by the legal authority for the venue in which it was issues and the property exists.  You need _(in more cases)_ a lawyer accredited for that venue to interpret the documentation.

I think this is well beyond the intent of this thread.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Sep 26, 2018)

member said:


> Ecocertifmrl said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



The part I like best about the Muslim Toilet Paper book is when it glorifies HONOR KILLINGS


----------



## theliq (Sep 26, 2018)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> member said:
> 
> 
> > Ecocertifmrl said:
> ...


Reading through this thread it is so noticable that when anyone challenges the disgusting behaviour of the NON JEW ZIONIST TERRORIST TRASH,THEY TRY EVERYTHING TO JUSTIFY THE SHIT THEY ARE,quoting Real Original Jews from the distant past,critisize the Koran,Bible and anything that exposes the light side of Judiasm

The problem for these RANCID,RACIST,RUBBISH IS, THAT THEY ARE NOT JEWS AT ALL BUT PART OF THE ZIONIST CULT INVENTED IN THE 1890's BY A GAY.ATHIEST CONVERT TO JUDAISM so your history is a DEBAST 140 years old MADE UP OF TOTAL WEIRDO's THAT SOMEHOW THINK THEY ARE JEWS!!!!!!THIS IS SUCH BANAL RUBBISH AND COMPLETELY MAD

YOU TRAVEL YOUR LIVES DRENCHED IN INSANITY AND PALESTINIAN BLOOD...THAT IS YOUR CULT,NONE OF YOUR ANCESTORS WERE JEWS BUT ETHNICS FROM OTHER LANDS AND CULTURES,,,THAT ARE THE FACTS

SO ALL YOU CAN REALISTICALLY TALK ABOUT IS FOR THE PAST 140 YEARS,YOUR CULT HAS BEEN IN EXISTENCE...YOU DO REALISE THAT YOU ARE ALL MENTALLY ILL

HOW MAD FOR YOU TO ASSUME YOU ARE SOMETHING,YOU ARE NOT,NEVER HAVE BEEN AND NEVER WILL BE...A JEW

YOU ARE JUST MORE TROUBLE THAN YOU ARE WORTH...YOU ARE NOT TRUSTED AND NO SELF RESPECTING JEW IN THE 20th CENTURY EVER WANTED AND REJECTED ZIONISM OUT OF HAND

YOU ARE SLOWLY ELIMINATING REAL JEWS IN ISRAEL YOU HAVE MADE A ZIONIST CULT STATE...I HAVE NEVER BEEN ANTI-SEMITIC BUT I PROUDLY LIKE MILLIONS ARE ANTI-ZIONIST WHICH YOU CLAIM IS THE SAME THING,WHICH OF COURSE IT ISN'T...YOU HAVE A HISTORY OF ONLY 140 YEARS...LITTERED WITH LIES,DECEIT,MURDER,TERRORISM..GUILT AND SHAME.

DISGUSTING


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 26, 2018)

theliq said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > member said:
> ...



CAPS LOCK is stuck. LOL


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Sep 26, 2018)

theliq said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > member said:
> ...



 Who is the “ Gay Athiest”this slob is talking about; His great Grandfather?  Not surprised this piece of Shit sees nothing wrong with the Koran . Why is he talking about 140 years? I forgot; His great grandfather.


----------



## theliq (Sep 26, 2018)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > ILOVEISRAEL said:
> ...


OUT THEY COME,ONE BY ONE,THE ZIONIST SCUM ALL IN ONE


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Sep 26, 2018)

theliq said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...



STOP LOOKING IN THE MIRROR.  You are so stupid and full of Hate you see nothing wrong with the Koran. Where does a SCUMBAG like you come up with “ 140 years”
 and a Gay Athiest?


----------



## theliq (Sep 26, 2018)

2 BY 2,,,ZIONSTANIS SHIT ON AND ON...GO BACK TO WHERE YOU CAME FROM AND LEAVE THE HOLY LAND FOR THE SEMITIC JEWS AND PALESTINIANS,A PALESTINE FOR ALL EXCEPT ZIONIST TERRORISTS?ISUM


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 26, 2018)

theliq said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...



Yep guilty and proud. How long have you been a Muslim? All your life or a recent convert?


----------



## Ecocertifmrl (Sep 27, 2018)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> member said:
> 
> 
> > Ecocertifmrl said:
> ...


Can you quote that please? I couldn't find it.


----------



## theliq (Sep 27, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > ILOVEISRAEL said:
> ...


No Muslim sic,NOT THAT IT MATTERS...BUT LOVE JEWS AND PALESTINIANS

BUT DETEST ZIONIST SCUM


----------



## theliq (Sep 27, 2018)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > ILOVEISRAEL said:
> ...


Your THICKKKKK.you inventor of CULT ZIONISM,THE GAY ATHIEST SURNAME STARTS WIT "H" SEE IF YOU CAN LET US KNOW THE NEXT LETTER...the Idiot Zionist,don't even know who started THE CULT SHE BELONGS TO


ALWAYS SAY NO TO ZIONISM


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Sep 27, 2018)

theliq said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...



You.  Stop making things up, you prick!


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 27, 2018)

theliq said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...





theliq said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...




LMAO


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 27, 2018)

Ecocertifmrl said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > member said:
> ...








The _Article 340 of the Jordanian Penal Code_states:

“He who catches his wife, or one of his female un-lawfully committing adultery with another, and he kills, wounds, or injures both of them, is excused and benefits from an exemption from penalty.”



Surah 4:15: “If any of your women are guilty of lewdness, take the evidence of four (reliable) witness from amongst you against them; if they testify, confine them to houses until death do claim them. Or God ordain for them some (other) way.”


Surah 4:89: They but wish that ye should reject Faith, as they do, and thus be on the same footing as they: But take not friends from their ranks until they flee in the way of Allah (From what is forbidden). But if they turn renegades, seize them and slay them wherever ye find them.” 

*One study reveals that although Sikhs and Hindus do sometimes commit such murders, worldwide, 91 percent of perpetrators were Muslims. While others act on their own, the Muslims’ action is motivated religiously.*


----------



## Ecocertifmrl (Sep 27, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Ecocertifmrl said:
> 
> 
> > ILOVEISRAEL said:
> ...


Jordanian penal codestates is not the quran.

If you continue reading until the surah 4:90 you will find :



> Except those who join a group, between you and whom there is a treaty (of peace), or those who approach you with their breasts restraining from fighting you as well as fighting their own people. Had Allah willed, indeed He would have given them power over you, and they would have fought you. So if they withdraw from you, and fight not against you, and offer you peace, then Allah has opened no way for you against them.



I do not understand the 4:15 well enough to interpret it. You cut that one also short of course and the confinment has been done away with a long time ago.


----------



## theliq (Sep 27, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > ILOVEISRAEL said:
> ...



A N D T H A T I S T H E B I G G E S T     Z I O N I S T  LIE  O F A L L


TO STEAL THE identy OF ONE PEOPLE AND TRANSFER IF TO ANOTHER,BUT EVERYONE THINKS YOU ARE MAD,AND YOU ARE A .FILTH CULT...WHO HAVE EXPUNGED THE LAST VESTAGE OF REAL JEWISH SEMITISM


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 27, 2018)

theliq said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...



Your Jew hate is fantastic Ms. Landry


----------



## theliq (Sep 27, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


lOVE jEWS  dETEST ZIOISTS/ISM


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 27, 2018)

theliq said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...



You can’t read. Vast majority of Jews are Zionists. Smarten up, Landry.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Sep 27, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



He can’t; He’s insane. He actually has WET dreams about Gay Athiests


----------



## theliq (Sep 27, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Zionists are other ETHINICS NOT REAL SEMITIC JEWS AT ALL.....YOU LIE AGAIN


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 27, 2018)

theliq said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...



Landry, you don’t know what you are talking about. Take your meds.


----------



## theliq (Sep 27, 2018)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...


MORON IS AS MORON SPEAKS..YOU ARE A CULTIST DERIVED FROM A GAY ATHIEST...LOL...YOU LIE STILL.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 27, 2018)

theliq said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



The more you write the more you prove that you are insane. Thank you.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Sep 27, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > ILOVEISRAEL said:
> ...



THE MORON CANT EVEN STATE WHO THIS “ GAY ATHEIST “ IS BECAUSE HE IS NOTHING BUT A PIECE OF FILTH WHO CANT STAND THE FACT THAT ISRAEL EXIST
   It is actually quite entertaining


----------



## member (Sep 27, 2018)

member said:


> Ecocertifmrl said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...










I swear to GOD ....









..i got excitable....ecofferltrtl and his/her *truth* .....






the garbage i was talking about was......you know: 









 

​







​





........_mi dispiace_....and _buona no_tte...  

  prophet Moham_mad _and friends.....


----------



## Ecocertifmrl (Sep 28, 2018)

member said:


> member said:
> 
> 
> > Ecocertifmrl said:
> ...


Have you ever taken time on how long it takes you to find all those impressive pics?


----------



## Ecocertifmrl (Sep 28, 2018)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...


This one?


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Sep 28, 2018)

Ecocertifmrl said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



 Leave it to a Pro Palestinian Moron


----------



## RoccoR (Sep 28, 2018)

RE:  Israel's war crimes
※→ ILOVEISRAEL, et al,

I find it very hard to understand the War Crime Complaint.



ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Ecocertifmrl said:
> 
> 
> > ILOVEISRAEL said:
> ...


*(COMMENT)*

I find it difficult to determine what their particular complaint is.  Most often, I find that the complainant did not understand the elements of an offense in any given War Crime example they present.  Most don't know what the law is pertaining to their complaint.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Ecocertifmrl (Sep 28, 2018)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Ecocertifmrl said:
> 
> 
> > ILOVEISRAEL said:
> ...


Him? I think he's dead. But it's good you think of pro palestinian gays. He was a good looking fellow.


----------



## Ecocertifmrl (Sep 28, 2018)

RoccoR said:


> I find it very hard to understand the War Crime Complaint.


Is this a book?


----------



## RoccoR (Sep 28, 2018)

RE: Israel's war crimes
※→ Ecocertifmrl, et al,

Ah, too funny*!*  The War Crimes _(Article 8 a specific set of crimes)_ Complaint is one of four _(serious international)_ Crimes categories within the jurisdiction of the International Criminal Court (ICC) (Article 5).  In the case of the State of Palestine, the Government of Palestine lodged a declaration under Article 12(3) _(Preconditions to the Exercise of Jurisdiction)_ of the Rome Statute accepting the jurisdiction of the ICC over alleged crimes committed "in the occupied Palestinian territory _(the West Bank and Gaza Strip)_, including East Jerusalem.



Ecocertifmrl said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> > I find it very hard to understand the War Crime Complaint.
> ...


*(COMMENT)*

The book (you might be referring to) is probably the _Element of Crimes_ • ICC that outlines the structure of the Crimes of Genocide, Crimes Against Humanity, War Crimes, Crimes of Aggression.



			
				EXCERPT Contextual Reference • ICC Report on Preliminary Examination Activities
2017 said:
			
		

> 55.  Pursuant to the Oslo Accords of 1993-1995, the Palestine Liberation Organization and the State of Israel formally recognised each other, and agreed on a progressive handover of certain Palestinian-populated areas in the West Bank to the Palestinian National Authority _(or Palestinian Authority, “PA”)_. Under the 1995 Interim Agreement, the West Bank was divided into three administrative areas _(Area A – full civil and security control by the PA; Area B – Palestinian civil control and joint Israeli - Palestinian security control; Area C – full civil and security control by Israel)_.
> 
> The Prosecutor of the International Criminal Court, Fatou Bensouda, opens a preliminary examination
> of the situation in Palestine, 16 January 2015.
> ...



Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## member (Sep 28, 2018)

Ecocertifmrl said:


> member said:
> 
> 
> > member said:
> ...



wait, _hole-up ecoferftmrletl_:  *israels war-crimes*:  _"get a life you neo-nazis." (don't wanna forget --- bizness is bizness).._

anyway.....




 _Dude_...where've you been?  you mean the same 

 repetitious, ....photos and  

 smilies i copy and paste....over and over:


i got'_em_ on standby _bro_..........


----------



## P F Tinmore (Sep 28, 2018)

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Israel's war crimes
> ※→ ILOVEISRAEL, et al,
> 
> I find it very hard to understand the War Crime Complaint.
> ...


Israel's crimes are numerous and well documented.

You just don't see them because you look at everything through Israel colored glasses.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 28, 2018)

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> > RE:  Israel's war crimes
> ...



Incorrect. Israel won the wars. It’s their land. Palestinians are run by internationally recognized terror regimes. You cannot see that through your Jew hate


----------



## P F Tinmore (Sep 28, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > RoccoR said:
> ...


Not true. Israeli BS.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 28, 2018)

P F Tinmore said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Except it is not BS.







You don't see this in Israel.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Sep 28, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Off topic. Deflection.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 28, 2018)

P F Tinmore said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Not off topic. Israel is a Democracy. NO WAR CRIMES. You are false. And a tattle tale.


----------



## member (Sep 28, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...






there are no democracies in countries where islam is practiced.  that's all of them.




islam + democracy 

 ........ and certainly not in the minds of "goofy palestinian leaders."  they love their bazooka gun photo-ops.



page again ?


----------



## Ecocertifmrl (Sep 28, 2018)

member said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...


Turkey is a democracy.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 28, 2018)

Ecocertifmrl said:


> member said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



Is it? Did you see the coup? Think gays feel safe in Turkey? Jews?


----------



## Ecocertifmrl (Sep 28, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Ecocertifmrl said:
> 
> 
> > member said:
> ...


Concentration, jew baby, a democracy.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 28, 2018)

Ecocertifmrl said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Ecocertifmrl said:
> ...



It is a Democracy like China is a Democracy. You're dumb, Howser.


----------



## Mindful (Sep 28, 2018)

Ecocertifmrl said:


> member said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



You think?

Tell me about its illegal occupation.

I've been there many times.


----------



## RoccoR (Sep 28, 2018)

RE:  Israel's war crimes 
※→ "Mindful," et al,

Yes, It would be interesting to gain some insight....



Mindful said:


> You think?
> 
> Tell me about its illegal occupation.
> 
> I've been there many times.


*(COMMENT)*

How is an "illegal occupation" defined?   

What is the difference between an "illegal" and a "legal" Occupation?  

What is the law on this?

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Mindful (Sep 28, 2018)

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Israel's war crimes
> ※→ "Mindful," et al,
> 
> Yes, It would be interesting to gain some insight....
> ...



Illegal is the Turkish occupation of Northern Cyprus. I've been there many times. Driven through the UN manned checkpoint. No country in the world, except Turkey, recognises any legality whatsoever  of this  occupation

As for Israel and the territories. How can one occupy something that doesn't exist?.


----------



## Shusha (Sep 28, 2018)

Occupation has a very specific meaning in law.


----------



## theliq (Sep 28, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > RoccoR said:
> ...


Goodness,this idiot who lives in Israel knows nothing of Zionist Terrorism..Stern Group etc,.  WHAT A LYING WASTER LIKE ALL ZIONIST TRASH


----------



## theliq (Sep 28, 2018)

Mindful said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> > RE:  Israel's war crimes
> ...


Really at times you surprise me.....


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 28, 2018)

theliq said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Shhhh... adults are speaking.


----------



## RoccoR (Sep 28, 2018)

RE:  Israel's war crimes 
※→ "Mindful," et al,

In the purest sense of the meaning → "Occupation" is neither good nor evil; it is not legal or illegal.



Mindful said:


> As for Israel and the territories. How can one occupy something that doesn't exist?.


*(COMMENT)

Q: * How can one occupy something that doesn't exist?
✪  All that is needed for an "Occupation is "ground" _(AKA: Land, Territory, Area)_ to be effectively control by a governmental power.
✪  In the case of the West Bank _(including Jerusalem)_ and the Gaza Strip, for the thousand years prior to Israel, the Arab Palestinians DID NOT effectively control any of the territory under discussion.​*
Q:  *The unspoken question is about the relationship between the 2012 State of Palestine and the Israeli Occupation.


			
				UN Memo said:
			
		

>



✪  Since the time of the Roman Empire, there has been a category of territory _(that I'm sure you've heard of)_ called "no mans land" or "nobody's land. "  You've probably noticed that the study of western law has an affinity for Latin terminology.  In this very case, the modern Latin term which is applicable descrbes that territory that has never been under sovereign control - OR - the government of a territory once sovereign, has relinquished their sovereignty _(abandon the control)_.  That term is "_terra nullius_."



			
				Terra Nullius --- Wikipedia said:
			
		

> *Terra* *nullius* (/ˈtɛrə.nʌˈlaɪəs/, plural terrae *nullius*) is a Latin expression meaning "nobody's land", and is a principle sometimes used in *international* *law* to describe territory that may be acquired by a state's occupation of it.
> en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Terra_nullius



I realize it sounds complicated, but it really is not.  It is shrouded in a mist pro-Arab Palestinian propaganda which has the intended impact of casting doubt and question on the legitimacy of the Allied Power to have decided on the future of the territory.  It is made even more complicated by the fact that the Arab Palestinians have insisted, for nearly a hundred years, that the Mandate, the Treaties, and Covenants, of which they were never a party to, associated with the establishment Jewish National Home, and later an independent and self-governing Jewish State, owed an obligation to the Arab Palestinians.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## theliq (Sep 28, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Look GO BACK TO SLEEP,this is when you are at your BEST...LOL


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 28, 2018)

theliq said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...



Fail. Like all your posts


----------



## theliq (Sep 28, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


GO BACK TO BED,YOUR BRAIN IS DEAD


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 28, 2018)

theliq said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...



And yet it still works better than yours


----------



## P F Tinmore (Sep 28, 2018)

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Israel's war crimes
> ※→ "Mindful," et al,
> 
> In the purest sense of the meaning → "Occupation" is neither good nor evil; it is not legal or illegal.
> ...





RoccoR said:


> Since the time of the Roman Empire, there has been a category of territory _(that I'm sure you've heard of)_ called "no mans land" or "nobody's land. "







Yeah, nobody. 
You are a hoot.


----------



## theliq (Sep 29, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


So says you THE ZIONIST LIAR,go back to sleepy byes


----------



## Ecocertifmrl (Sep 29, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Ecocertifmrl said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


China and Turkey are very different. So no. It is not democracy like China is a democracy....


----------



## Ecocertifmrl (Sep 29, 2018)

Mindful said:


> Ecocertifmrl said:
> 
> 
> > member said:
> ...


Is turkey illegally in turkey?


----------



## Mindful (Sep 29, 2018)

Ecocertifmrl said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Ecocertifmrl said:
> ...



Can't you read?

I said Northern Cyprus.


----------



## Ecocertifmrl (Sep 29, 2018)

Mindful said:


> Ecocertifmrl said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


Not there you didn't.


----------



## Mindful (Sep 30, 2018)

Ecocertifmrl said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Ecocertifmrl said:
> ...



Not where?


----------



## member (Oct 14, 2018)

theliq said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...







_* "Goodness, this idiot who lives in Israel knows nothing of Zionist Terrorism..."*_











aren't you glad though, in this case....."*Zionist Terrorism" - *_they stink at it_. ...

  Islam wins ! but harnessing solar energy and discovering a cure for cancer....keep it up _yo_...


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Oct 14, 2018)

Huh?


----------



## theliq (Oct 14, 2018)

member said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Keep putting your trust in God,because no one else believes you


----------



## theliq (Oct 14, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Huh?


Huh,Huh,Hu,Ha,Ha,Ha


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Oct 14, 2018)

theliq said:


> member said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...



Landry. Are you drunk again?


----------



## theliq (Oct 14, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > member said:
> ...


You Mumbling in you sleep yet again


----------



## Linkiloo (Oct 15, 2018)

Turkey, a democracy where the Sultan has control of all branches of power from the executive to the judiciary, where civil servants and judges, teachers and any one who disagrees with the Sultan, including journalists, are imprisoned without trial. It is a sad joke. And by the way the Sultan's economy is in free fall.


----------



## watchingfromafar (Apr 25, 2019)

*Israel's war crimes continue*

News not printed in the US Press & One Must Ask Why Not-?

*Israeli Soldiers Shoot Bound, Blindfolded Palestinian Teen Trying to Flee*
Apr 21, 2019 6:10 PM
_The minor was detained for suspected stone throwing in the West Bank, then shot in the groin. Palestinians managed to evacuate the suspect to receive medical treatment after arguments with the soldiers_
blocked page -  Haaretz - Israel News | Haaretz.com

-


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Apr 25, 2019)

watchingfromafar said:


> View attachment 257900
> *Israel's war crimes continue*
> 
> News not printed in the US Press & One Must Ask Why Not-?
> ...


Your link says no such thing.


----------



## fncceo (Apr 25, 2019)

watchingfromafar said:


> Israeli Soldiers Shoot Bound, Blindfolded Palestinian Teen Trying to Flee



Why would you shoot someone running blindfolded?  It's way more fun to watch them run into walls.


----------

